# il forum a misura



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Risulta quantomeno curioso che qua dentro alcuni confessino i più intimi segreti, le più intime confessioni, pensieri, speranze, le fantomatiche amicizie, amori e amorazzi , i tradimenti (c'è niente di più intimo??), mandi mp in cerca di scopate o amicizie (c'è niente di più reale?) e poi ,quando uno fa notare che non si è coerenti, seri, che si sta facendo la figura del pirla venga fuori con la solita frase:
"la vita reale è un'altra cosa.."
considerato che c'è gente che ci passa ore e ore al giorno la cosa mi fa ridere
come sempre nella vita..ci vuole coerenza
scrivete i vostri pensieri, le vostre emozioni, le vostre idee,le vostre simpatie, le vostre antipatie..
vergognarsene è ridicolo, poco serio.
insomma...con un eufemismo...fa cacare


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Risulta quantomeno curioso che qua dentro alcuni confessino i più intimi segreti, le più intime confessioni, pensieri, speranze, le fantomatiche amicizie, amori e amorazzi , i tradimenti (c'è niente di più intimo??), mandi mp in cerca di scopate o amicizie (c'è niente di più reale?) e poi ,quando uno fa notare che non si è coerenti, seri, che si sta facendo la figura del pirla venga fuori con la solita frase:
> "la vita reale è un'altra cosa.."
> considerato che c'è gente che ci passa ore e ore al giorno la cosa mi fa ridere
> come sempre nella vita..ci vuole coerenza
> ...


Visto che l'ho scritto io (anch'io, non solo io) ti rispondo e poi basta perché due palle... preferisco discutere di altro.

Scusa Asu, ma tu dove stai tutto il giorno? Qui dentro no?

Perché?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Visto che l'ho scritto io (anch'io, non solo io) ti rispondo e poi basta perché due palle... preferisco discutere di altro.
> 
> Scusa Asu, ma tu dove stai tutto il giorno? Qui dentro no?
> 
> Perché?


se son du palle cazzo rispondi??
nn sie mica pagata, spero...
io scrivo come sono nella realtà.
non dico dopo che ho scritto qualcosa di me..tanto è un forum
io sono qui come sono nel reale
ti è chiaro??????
faccio un lavoro che mi permette di dedicarmi ad altro in contemporanea
disegno
ho due monitor
sono molto libera
sono stata spiegata^
disegno...con la mano disegno e con la testa vago..


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se son du palle cazzo rispondi??
> nn sie mica pagata, spero...
> io scrivo come sono nella realtà.
> non dico dopo che ho scritto qualcosa di me..tanto è un forum
> ...


 
Ma perché stai qui dentro? Un motivo ci sarà no? Io ho una figlia piccola e non esco quasi mai, non guardo la televisione e scrivo qui... And you?

ps scusa ho letto dopo, ok...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Quasi un anno fa io scrissi con altre parole qualcosa di simile.
Credo che semplicemente si sia davvero sempre veri qui anche quando si interpreta un personaggio ...si interpreta quello che rappresenta una parte di noi ...una rivincita a delle frustrazioni e chi non prende posizione non lo faccia neppure nella vita perché non gli va.
Io sinceramente sono molto più mite qui rispetto alla realtà ...ma anche meno allegra ...credo dipenda dalla forma scritta che obbliga a un passaggio riflessivo in più e filtra l'emotività...e spesso penso che non valga la pena di metterci emotività.

Però davvero non so a cosa vi stiate riferendo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Forse sono O.T.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma perché stai qui dentro? Un motivo ci sarà no? Io ho una figlia piccola e non esco quasi mai, non guardo la televisione e scrivo qui... And you?


ma che cazzo vuoi?
che ti racconti la mia vita sentimentale?a te????
non ho figli e sono attualmente libera di fare quel che mi pare
allora??
problemi?
come al solito giri attorni al discorso..


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Risulta quantomeno curioso che qua dentro alcuni confessino i più intimi segreti, le più intime confessioni, pensieri, speranze, le fantomatiche amicizie, amori e amorazzi , i tradimenti (c'è niente di più intimo??), mandi mp in cerca di scopate o amicizie (c'è niente di più reale?) e poi ,quando uno fa notare che non si è coerenti, seri, che si sta facendo la figura del pirla venga fuori con la solita frase:
> "la vita reale è un'altra cosa.."
> considerato che c'è gente che ci passa ore e ore al giorno la cosa mi fa ridere
> come sempre nella vita..ci vuole coerenza
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma perché stai qui dentro? Un motivo ci sarà no? Io ho una figlia piccola e non esco quasi mai, non guardo la televisione e scrivo qui... And you?


Magari per interagire con altre persone, che nel tempo, son divenute quasi reali, di cui conosce anche se ha pagato o no il bollo auto, e che di lei sanno anche se ha qualche problema reale e che sempre magari pur senza aver avuto il minimo un contatto fisico, ha sentito la vicinanza in certi momenti reali ed è stato/a d'aiuto concreto a volte anche più che un amico REALE....

Può esser motivo sufficente?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quasi un anno fa io scrissi con altre parole quancosa di simile.
> Credo che semplicemente si sia davvero sempre veri qui anche quando si interpreta un personaggio ...si interpreta quello che rappresenta una parte di noi ...una rivincita a delle frustrazioni e chi non prende posizione non lo faccia neppure nella vita perché  non gli va.
> Io sinceramente sono molto più mite qui rispetto alla realtà ...ma anche meno allegra ...credo dipenda dalla forma scritta che obbliga a un passaggio riflessivo in più e filtra l'emotività...e spesso penso che non valga la pena di metterci emotività.
> 
> ...


io credo tu abbia capito cosa intendo


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sinceramente *sono molto più mite qui *rispetto alla realtà ...ma anche meno allegra ...credo dipenda dalla forma scritta che obbliga a un passaggio riflessivo in più e filtra l'emotività...e spesso penso che non valga la pena di metterci emotività.


 
Vero, concordo, anch'io sono così. A me piace discutere con le persone, non mi interessano i giochi di gruppo. Se non ho altro da fare e sto in casa entro qui...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Risulta quantomeno curioso che qua dentro alcuni confessino i più intimi segreti, le più intime confessioni, pensieri, speranze, le fantomatiche amicizie, amori e amorazzi , i tradimenti (c'è niente di più intimo??), mandi mp in cerca di scopate o amicizie (c'è niente di più reale?) e poi ,quando uno fa notare che non si è coerenti, seri, che si sta facendo la figura del pirla venga fuori con la solita frase:
> "la vita reale è un'altra cosa.."
> considerato che c'è gente che ci passa ore e ore al giorno la cosa mi fa ridere
> come sempre nella vita..ci vuole coerenza
> ...


 
forse puo' accadere che alcuni si vergognino di una immagine di ritorno della quale provano imbarazzo.

che ne dici Asu? po' esse?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Asudem ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Risulta quantomeno curioso che qua dentro alcuni confessino i più intimi segreti, le più intime confessioni, pensieri, speranze, le fantomatiche amicizie, amori e amorazzi , i tradimenti (c'è niente di più intimo??), mandi mp in cerca di scopate o amicizie (c'è niente di più reale?) e poi ,quando uno fa notare che non si è coerenti, seri, che si sta facendo la figura del pirla venga fuori con la solita frase:
> ...


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> *Io voglio essere libero di sentire come mi pare, di cambiare idea come mi pare.... Quando scrivo non mi preoccupo neanche un attimo se quello che posto oggi è in conflitto con quello che ho postato ieri.... Non me ne fotte. *


Non posso che quotarti. E aggiungo, io me ne fotto pure dei giochetti da forum, sei amica di non sei amica di... ecc.ecc.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero, concordo, anch'io sono così. A me piace discutere con le persone, non mi interessano i giochi di gruppo. Se non ho altro da fare e sto in casa entro qui...


A me non hanno mai interessato i giochi di gruppo né qui né nella realtà neppure all'asilo o alle medie.
Ma qui è capitato di leggere persone che come nick/personaggi/testi hanno massacrato delle persone (e un po' magari anche te) non si può poi interagire come se non fosse accaduto nulla quando *non* si tratta di decidere se piace o no Vasco ...ma di ben altro...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> forse puo' accadere che alcuni si vergognino di una immagine di ritorno della quale provano imbarazzo.
> 
> che ne dici Asu? po' esse?


amore mio, questo succede tutti i giorni.
ma perchè nascondersi dietro a scuse patetiche mi fa specie...


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che cazzo vuoi?
> che ti racconti la mia vita sentimentale?a te????
> non ho figli e sono attualmente libera di fare quel che mi pare
> allora??
> ...


Asu scusa eh, con tutto il rispetto (tanto ti incazzi lo stesso...), ma se sei libera di fare quello che ti pare... ti chiudi dentro a un forum????


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me non hanno mai interessato i giochi di gruppo né qui né nella realtà neppure all'asilo o alle medie.
> Ma qui è capitato di leggere persone che come nick/personaggi/testi hanno massacrato delle persone (e un po' magari anche te) non si può poi interagire come se non fosse accaduto nulla quando *non* si tratta di decidere se piace o no Vasco ...ma di ben altro...


Le persone che NON conosco non possono massacrarmi... giocano, e basta.
E il gioco si dimentica...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Asu scusa eh, con tutto il rispetto (tanto ti incazzi lo stesso...), ma se sei libera di fare quello che ti pare... ti chiudi dentro a un forum????


Che c'entra?
Cosa c'entra perché uno ci sta nel forum? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quel che conta è come ci sta...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Le persone che NON conosco non possono massacrarmi... giocano, e basta.
> E il gioco si dimentica...


----------



## Mari' (14 Maggio 2008)

IO sono in missione


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Jesus ha detto:
> 
> 
> > io ragiono con i miei schemi, e allora?
> ...


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che c'entra?
> Cosa c'entra perché uno ci sta nel forum?
> 
> 
> ...


Conta per CHI?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Asu scusa eh, con tutto il rispetto (tanto ti incazzi lo stesso...), ma se sei libera di fare quello che ti pare... ti chiudi dentro a un forum????


sei propri limitata. non c'è niente da fare
sei venuta qui solo pochi giorni fa ad annunciare a gran voce la tua vedovanza
ma non avevi nessun altro a cui annunciarla??
c'è niente di più intimo e personale di un lutto?
cosa ti aspettavi da qua?
sei patetica mk
stai facendo un figurone da pirla e basta
lascia perdere...


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sei propri limitata. non c'è niente da fare
> sei venuta qui solo pochi giorni fa ad annunciare a gran voce la tua vedovanza
> ma non avevi nessun altro a cui annunciarla??
> c'è niente di più intimo e personale di un lutto?
> ...


 
Hai classe da vendere Asu... complimenti...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Dovevo continuare a scrivere qui dentro FINGENDO?

Questa è la tua di coerenza...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Conta per CHI?


Per chi ci sta.

Ogni nostro atto o non atto ha un valore ...indipendentemente che noi gliene attribuisca uno.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> IO sono in missione


speciale e per conto di Dio?


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per chi ci sta.
> 
> Ogni nostro atto o non atto ha un valore ...indipendentemente che noi gliene attribuisca uno.


Ma qui dentro ci sono persone che vogliono insegnare agli altri come si vive. E' questo che mi fa incazzare. Entrare nella 101 per polemizzare ad esempio, non lo capisco.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Hai classe da vendere Asu... complimenti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no ciccia.
ma se hai sentito il bisogno di condividere qui un dolore così grande vuol dire che consideri questo posto abbastanza reale e che fa parte della tua vita e del tuo modo di rapportarti.
non fare la figa che non attacca


----------



## Mari' (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> speciale e per conto di Dio?


su questo non sono sicura/certa ... ma la missione/compito la sento


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no ciccia.
> ma se hai sentito il bisogno di condividere qui un dolore così grande vuol dire che consideri questo posto abbastanza reale e che fa parte della tua vita e del tuo modo di rapportarti.
> non fare la figa che non attacca


 
Dovevo ridere scherzare come se nulla mi fosse successo? Perché? Perché TU non l'avresti fatto? Il forum a misura tua allora... Ah no dovevo informare gli eletti via mp... così sarei stata coerente...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma qui dentro ci sono persone che vogliono insegnare agli altri come si vive. E' questo che mi fa incazzare. Entrare nella 101 per polemizzare ad esempio, non lo capisco.


Io in 101 non ci entro (e tra i tanti cloni che si sono fatti quelli della 101 per aumentare il numero degli utenti ...non ce n'è uno mio) perché certe discussioni che erano rivendicate da chi ha voluto la 101 le trovavo noiose o volgari e non ho alcun interesse a ricercarle e da quel che ne esala non sembra ci siano stati cambiamenti.

Ma non capisco perché chiunque non possa entrarvi per polemizzare dato che è nata proprio per consentire la massima libera espressione e la critica spietata...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

> *Discorso chiaro e lineare. Direi troppo. Tu ragioni per schemi molto rigidi e hai spesso detto che dentro e fuori del forum sei la stessa persona. Infatti usi il termine "coerenza". Dici "...nella vita ci vuole coerenza".....*
> 
> *Io odio la coerenza, invece, lo scrivo da mesi e mesi. La coerenza è disumana. Io voglio essere libero di sentire come mi pare, di cambiare idea come mi pare.... Quando scrivo non mi preoccupo neanche un attimo se quello che posto oggi è in conflitto con quello che ho postato ieri.... Non me ne fotte. *
> *Io sono un cangiante per definizione, e date pure al termine il significato che più vi garba..... Venite pure, aspiranti psicanalisti, novelli filosofi....*
> ...


jesus, credo che persa intendesse per coerenza, categorie fondamentali ...scelte di massima precise, escludendo quello che non si vuole e cercando di perseguire un comportamento che è coerente con quello che si desidera. la coerenza non è disumana.anzi... è l'uso della ragione, della volontà che ci caratterizza..altrimenti saremmo allo sbando con noi stessi piu' assoluto..sarebbe il caos..ci suicideremmo ogni 10 sec. 

la coerenza è un esercizio spontaneo, nasce quando sai cosa eliminare perchè non ti interessa, e questo è necessario soprattutto in età non piu', ahinoi, adolescenziale.

non significa essere monocolore  e non essere cangianti. 

...ma significa sfruttare al meglio il proprio, renderlo piu' fulgido che mai, sentire che è quelllo e che non è un colore diverso che non ci appartiene.

lIo non mi sento nè psicologa, e nemmeno filosofa...ma nemmeno giullare di me stessa. magari l'esercizio dell'applicazione coerente
di quello che penso intimamente puo' risulare fallace alcune volte ...ma se accade me ne voglio accorgere e capire il perchè. come farei a migliorarmi o a peggiorare altrimenti?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dovevo ridere scherzare come se nulla mi fosse successo? Perché? Perché TU non l'avresti fatto? Il forum a misura tua allora... Ah no dovevo informare gli eletti via mp... così sarei stata coerente...


frena mk, non travisare quanto sto cercando di comunicarti!
leggi quanto ho scritto sopra
tu hai sentito la necessità , dopo un gran dolore, di trarre conforto e aiuto da qui, da un forum su cui spari merda dicendo che non fa parte della vita reale.
eppure hai sentito il bisogno di parlare di un tuo dolore qua dentro
capisci cosa voglio dirti?


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io in 101 non ci entro (e tra i tanti cloni che si sono fatti quelli della 101 per aumentare il numero degli utenti ...non ce n'è uno mio) perché certe discussioni che erano rivendicate da chi ha voluto la 101 le trovavo *noiose o volgari* e non ho alcun interesse a ricercarle e da quel che ne esala non sembra ci siano stati cambiamenti.
> 
> Ma non capisco perché chiunque non possa entrarvi per polemizzare dato che è nata proprio per consentire la massima libera espressione e la critica spietata...


 
Io non sono d'accordo. E la critica spietata non viene certo da chi ci sta...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> amore mio, questo succede tutti i giorni.
> ma perchè nascondersi dietro a scuse patetiche mi fa specie...


 
debolesssa umana...?


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> frena mk, non travisare quanto sto cercando di comunicarti!
> leggi quanto ho scritto sopra
> tu hai sentito la necessità , dopo un gran dolore, di trarre conforto e aiuto da qui, da un forum su cui spari merda dicendo che non fa parte della vita reale.
> eppure hai sentito il bisogno di parlare di un tuo dolore qua dentro
> capisci cosa voglio dirti?


 
No Asu sei tu che non capisci. Non ho avuto bisogno di parlare del mio dolore perché o lo facevo qui o non c'era nessuno. Ho un sacco di amici REALI attorno a me, qualcuno conosciuto anche tramite forum. E' stato solo per non fingere, tutto qui. Per far capire a tutti come stavo davvero... 

Però basta parlare di questo, per favore...


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> jesus, credo che persa intendesse per coerenza, categorie fondamentali ...scelte di massima precise, escludendo quello che non si vuole e cercando di perseguire un comportamento che è coerente con quello che si desidera. la coerenza non è disumana.anzi... è l'uso della ragione, della volontà che ci caratterizza..altrimenti saremmo allo sbando con noi stessi piu' assoluto..sarebbe il caos..ci suicideremmo ogni 10 sec.
> 
> la coerenza è un esercizio spontaneo, nasce quando sai cosa eliminare perchè non ti interessa, e questo è necessario soprattutto in età non piu', ahinoi, adolescenziale.
> 
> ...


Il post era di Asu, non di Persa. Comunque....

Spero non mi si dia del disperato e del tormentato, però io sento il caos... mi interessa il caos.... non mi fa paura il caos
Non mi interessa peggiorare nè migliorare.... Io sono nato libero
Nel forum ci sto perchè è il posto migliore per relazionarmi con le persone in totale libertà...
Non so se si è capito, ma io sono un sacco di cose insieme.....
E amo vivere così....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io non sono d'accordo. E la critica spietata non viene certo da chi ci sta...


Certo che non sei d'accordo se ci stai.
Mica chiedevo consenso, facevo una premessa.

Che la mission della 101 sia l'esercizio spietato della critica non è una mia opinione, ma di chi l'ha chiesta.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Asudem ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ci mancherebbe altro!!!! Ognuno ragiona con i propri schemi.... cosa credi che io pensi ? Che ritenga giusto mandarti i miei in offerta speciale ?
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No Asu sei tu che non capisci. Non ho avuto bisogno di parlare del mio dolore perché o lo facevo qui o non c'era nessuno. Ho un sacco di amici REALI attorno a me, qualcuno conosciuto anche tramite forum. E' stato solo per non fingere, tutto qui. Per far capire a tutti come stavo davvero...
> 
> Però basta parlare di questo, per favore...


ma chi cazzo ha detto che "o qui o da nessuna parte?"
cazzo vuol dire "ho un sacco di amici reali?
non togliere importanza e valore a questo posto perchè non è corretto visto che continui a scriverci.
allora non starci e basta
leggiti una rivista , fai una telefonata
qui tu sei te stessa!!
e se non l'hai ancora capito non so che cazzo ci fai ancora


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> io sento il caos... mi interessa il caos.... non mi fa paura il caos


Basta non esagerare però... e non farsi inghiottire dal caos...


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Jesus ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e tu saresti quello libero con la testa?
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Jesus ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e tu saresti quello libero con la testa?
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io non sono d'accordo. E la critica spietata non viene certo da chi ci sta...


Ma se ci sta pure quel rottinc...o del portinaio (a quello basta dare una divisa eh!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )   che avrebbe la pretesa di vietare a questo, di far entrare quello, di dar calci de chi e de là (dategli fischietto e paletta ...e anche un pò di sabbia va...che così il bimbo gioca)...e mi vieni a parlare di due cazzate come i miei saluti o qualche espressione di dissenso verso certo marciume che traspare ogni due o tre post lì dentro come gravi provocazioni? (puoi negarlo che sia così?)

Dai, siam seri...


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi cazzo ha detto che "o qui o da nessuna parte?"
> cazzo vuol dire "ho un sacco di amici reali?
> non togliere importanza e valore a questo posto perchè non è corretto visto che continui a scriverci.
> allora non starci e basta
> ...


Comincio a pensare che dietro a questo tuo atteggiamento ci sia dell'altro Asu...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> debolesssa umana...?


e che la si ammetta , per Dio!!


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma se ci sta pure quel rottinc...o del portinaio (a quello basta dare una divisa eh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Io il marciume non ce lo vedo...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Comincio a pensare che dietro a questo tuo atteggiamento ci sia dell'altro Asu...


ti ho dato l'impressione che tu a me non possa parlare chiaro?
dimmi
cosa vuoi dire?


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti ho dato l'impressione che tu a me non possa parlare chiaro?
> dimmi
> cosa vuoi dire?


Se lo sai dimmelo tu...


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Basta non esagerare però... e non farsi inghiottire dal caos...


Ho appena scritto che nel lavoro, con gli amici e con i figli mi sforzo a lasciare il caos ai margini. Nel lavoro non sempre ci riesco, ma essendo bravo e geniale in quella piccola cosa che so fare, galleggio benino. Con gli amici mi arrangio, ma sono amici e mi voglion bene. 
Coi ragazzi dò il meglio che posso. E ci sto riuscendo alla grande.

Tutto il resto è vivere d'istinto.

Sto bene, così, o comunque lo avverto il meno peggio possibile


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Se lo sai dimmelo tu...


hai perso un'altra occasione per non dire cazzate
dì che cazzo vuoi dire mk
che problemi hai??


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > le cacate di jesus le posti come mie???
> ...


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > le cacate di jesus le posti come mie???
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

*Sono tonta*

Ma che cosa c'entrano i post di Jesus sulla sua coerenza/incoerenza e sull'essere libero (io non sto mica a san vittore e tanto meno la mia testa o i miei impulsi) in questa discussione?
Mi sembra che si parlasse d'altro. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sono perplessa...


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai perso un'altra occasione per non dire cazzate
> dì che cazzo vuoi dire mk
> che problemi hai??


Ma sei così aggressiva anche FUORI? Cosa vuoi tu da me? 

Mah...


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io il marciume non ce lo vedo...


 
Alllora mi astengo dall'aggiungere altro...se non vedi quello...fiato sprecato e...auguri!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Asudem ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma no bestiaccia...credevo ch quello che avevi scritto tu lo aveva scritto persa. rileggi...difendevo quello che hai scritto con altre parole.
> ...


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che cosa c'entrano i post di Jesus sulla sua coerenza/incoerenza e sull'essere libero (io non sto mica a san vittore e tanto meno la mia testa o i miei impulsi) in questa discussione?
> Mi sembra che si parlasse d'altro.
> 
> 
> ...


 
C'entrano invece... I cani sciolti, presente?


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che cosa c'entrano i post di Jesus sulla sua coerenza/incoerenza e sull'essere libero (io non sto mica a san vittore e tanto meno la mia testa o i miei impulsi) in questa discussione?
> Mi sembra che si parlasse d'altro.
> 
> 
> ...


Hei... Psssssss......

(Io non ho nessun dubbio che tu stia a San Vittore..... Nè credo di averlo fatto intendere. Io nun ve penso quando scrivo.... Penso a me.... Comprì ?)


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma sei così aggressiva anche FUORI? Cosa vuoi tu da me?
> 
> Mah...


ti ho già detto che io sono qui come nel reale
non voglio un cazzo da te
a parte coerenza .
chiedo troppo?
e non hai risposto alla mia domanda 
se fai o  lanci un'accusa la devi avvallare


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che cosa c'entrano i post di Jesus sulla sua coerenza/incoerenza e sull'essere libero (io non sto mica a san vittore e tanto meno la mia testa o i miei impulsi) in questa discussione?
> Mi sembra che si parlasse d'altro.
> 
> 
> ...


Perplimiamoci insieme Persa...io mollo qui!


----------



## Mari' (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che cosa c'entrano i post di Jesus sulla sua coerenza/incoerenza e sull'essere libero (io non sto mica a san vittore e tanto meno la mia testa o i miei impulsi) in questa discussione?
> Mi sembra che si parlasse d'altro.
> 
> 
> ...


Io schifata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  stanno quotando na melda  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   quasi quasi non si capisce chi scrive


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti ho già detto che io sono qui come nel reale
> non voglio un cazzo da te
> a parte coerenza .
> chiedo troppo?


 
Sì.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e che la si ammetta , per Dio!!


 

ammatterla è riconoscerla, e riconoscerla è osservarla..e osservarla è essere critici...e essere critici con se stessi significa non raccontarsi cazzate...e domani devo lavurà...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì.


non avevo dubbi


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io schifata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


concordo, ma si capisce, si capisce


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> C'entrano invece... I cani sciolti, presente?


Ma che c'entra la libertà intellettuale con il dare credito a chi non ne ha?

Ma forse mi sono persa dei pezzi ...di 101.
Io sono intervenuta perché un anno fa avevo avvertito un disagio che sentivo simile a quello espresso da Asudem ...sempre se ho capito...eh


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ammatterla è riconoscerla, e riconoscerla è osservarla..e osservarla è essere critici...e essere critici con se stessi significa non raccontarsi cazzate...e domani devo lavurà...


Micia, nel dubbio che tu ti riferisca a me, preferisco precisare.

Non mi racconto cazzate. Io sono così e vivo così veramente.

Che ti sembri possibile o no


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Asudem ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma cosa hai capito !!!!
> ...


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra la libertà intellettuale con il dare credito a chi non ne ha?


Dare credito a chi non ne ha per chi? E' questo il punto Persa...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Micia, nel dubbio che tu ti riferisca a me, preferisco precisare.
> 
> Non mi racconto cazzate. Io sono così e vivo così veramente.
> 
> Che ti sembri possibile o no


no, non mi riferivo a te Jesus. mi riferivo allla debolessa umana...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Jesus ha detto:
> 
> 
> > quota meglio Jesus..non è mio questo.
> ...


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Jesus ha detto:
> 
> 
> > quota meglio Jesus..non è mio questo.
> ...


----------



## Mari' (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> concordo, ma si capisce, si capisce


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma se ho quotato ASU !!!!!
> ...


----------



## Mari' (14 Maggio 2008)

E' la serata di: Ti quoto na merda


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dare credito a chi non ne ha per chi? E' questo il punto Persa...


Il punto è che non si può approvare x e anche y se y dice il contrario di x ...


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> no, non mi riferivo a te Jesus. mi riferivo allla debolessa umana...


Non me la racconto. Tutto puoi pensare di me, ma qui no... qui sbagli di grosso.

Poi pensa un pò quel che ti pare.....


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il punto è che non si può approvare x e anche y se y dice il contrario di x ...


E chi lo dice che NON si può? Sempre che sia davvero così, cosa che dubito...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Sapete che vi dico: sarà solo un forum, non sarà vita reale, ma mo' prendo un aereo per la sicilia e vado a darle due schiaffi. Me sta a fa' incazza'. 
punto.


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Sapete che vi dico: sarà solo un forum, non sarà vita reale, ma mo' prendo un aereo per la sicilia e vado a darle due schiaffi. Me sta a fa' incazza'.
> punto.


Ma chi?


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

raga..chiedo scusa ma vi devo lasciare.

notte raga...


----------



## Mari' (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Sapete che vi dico: sarà solo un forum, non sarà vita reale, ma mo' prendo un aereo per la sicilia e vado a darle due schiaffi. Me sta a fa' incazza'.
> punto.


CHI?​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

*Jesus*

Se io dicessi ogni tre post che sono ...qualsiasi cosa bianca, nera, rossa, italiana, straniera, donna uomo... lasscerei intendere che c'è qualcuno che non lo è.

Veramente non capisco il bisogno di dire di essere libero o coerente o incoerente o coerente nella propria coerenza all'incorenza e alla molteplicità ...ognuno è coerente a se stesso ...

Mi sembrava che la questione fosse un'altra.


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> raga..chiedo scusa ma vi devo lasciare.
> 
> notte raga...


Stàtt bbùn


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E chi lo dice che NON si può? Sempre che sia davvero così, cosa che dubito...


Aristotele


----------



## Mari' (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> raga..chiedo scusa ma vi devo lasciare.
> 
> notte raga...


Ciao Miciona


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Aristotele

































ma come sei antica Persa... leggi Osho, chissà...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> raga..chiedo scusa ma vi devo lasciare.
> 
> notte raga...


notte micio


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Aristotele


hai detto cazzi....i calciatori ne sanno sempre una più del diavolo....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> CHI?​




Come chi? TU!





















seriamente, l'unica che ha il potere di destabilizzare il mio sistema nervoso. glicine


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ma come sei antica Persa... leggi Osho, chissà...


Estremamente villana e a questo punto ti trovo coerente ...mi spiace


----------



## Mari' (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Come chi? TU!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  ho letto


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

*jesuss*



Jesus ha detto:


> Non me la racconto. Tutto puoi pensare di me, ma qui no... qui sbagli di grosso.
> 
> Poi pensa un pò quel che ti pare.....


 
michè..ma io non sto parlando di te,come cacchio te lo devo fare capire, io parlavo* intorno ad una considerazione di Asu.* poi forse, lei l'ha applicata a tizio piuttosto che caio.

davvero..io non posso giudicare..non ho alcun elemento..o non abbastanza..sono cose molto importanti queste..e non ti conosco nemmeno un poco nel merito...come cacchio potrei...


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se io dicessi ogni tre post che sono ...qualsiasi cosa bianca, nera, rossa, italiana, straniera, donna uomo... lasscerei intendere che c'è qualcuno che non lo è.
> 
> Veramente non capisco il bisogno di dire di essere libero o coerente o incoerente o coerente nella propria coerenza all'incorenza e alla molteplicità ...ognuno è coerente a se stesso ...
> 
> Mi sembrava che la questione fosse un'altra.


Persa, cazzo..... Io non sento il bisogno di dire niente e di essere niente. 

Ma se uno mi dice "sii coerente" io gli rispondo "ma dove sta scritto ?"
Come se essere coerenti a tutti i costi pure in un cazzo di forum sia sempre cosa desiderabile x tutti..... Già è dura nella quotidianità.....

Ci vuole tanto a capire ?


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Estremamente villana e a questo punto ti trovo coerente ...mi spiace


Villana perché? Ma dai su... Antica per Aristotele, che credevi?

uffa...

ps comunque mai letto Osho?


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Aristotele


Aristotele è morto e incide un cazzo nella mia voglia di vivere


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

rileggendo tutti i quote sbagliati me la stavo facendo addosso
resta di fatto che
persa , con te mi ritrovo spesso
mk, sei un bluff e non hai scuse
angelo, con che terrone ce l'hai?
jesus, non hai capito un casso
fedi, sei il mio amor siempre e comiunque
marì..annamoce a corcà e chi se ne fotte


----------



## Mari' (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Estremamente villana e a questo punto ti trovo coerente ...mi spiace


Vabbe', mica ti ha detto che stai ad un passo dalla fosse e che indossi il catetere


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ma come sei antica Persa... leggi Osho, chissà...


 

Mk...antica?...????ma..che vuol dire?


non mi fate andare a dormire stsera.


okei ..ora ho capito era aristotelica..notte raga...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Estremamente villana e a questo punto ti trovo coerente ...mi spiace


eh no
villana e incoerente


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mk...antica?...????ma..che vuol dire?
> 
> 
> non mi fate andare a dormire stsera.


Persa si è offesa... non antica lei, antica perché fa riferimento ad Aristotele... ué ma si fa una fatica...


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> rileggendo tutti i quote sbagliati me la stavo facendo addosso
> resta di fatto che
> persa , con te mi ritrovo spesso
> mk, sei un bluff e non hai scuse
> ...


Siamo in due.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Persa, cazzo..... Io non sento il bisogno di dire niente e di essere niente.
> 
> Ma se uno mi dice "sii coerente" io gli rispondo "ma dove sta scritto ?"
> Come se essere coerenti a tutti i costi pure in un cazzo di forum sia sempre cosa desiderabile x tutti..... Già e dura nella quotidianità.....
> ...


Rispondi al singolo post?
Sei tu che ti sei dichiarato libero. Ho risposto che gli altri lo sono quanto te e che affermarlo è un contrapporsi implicitamente agli altri come se gli altri non lo fossero.

Tu senti il bisogno di dire molto e di essere ...moltissimo.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Siamo in due.....


facciamo anche di più 

	
	
		
		
	


	








micetta, ma quanto ti adoro??


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa si è offesa... non antica lei, antica perché fa riferimento ad Aristotele... ué ma si fa una fatica...


 
ho capito in ritardo mk. okkei.


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rispondi al singolo post?
> Sei tu che ti sei dichiarato libero. Ho risposto che gli altri lo sono quanto te e che affermarlo è un contrapporsi implicitamente agli altri come se gli altri non lo fossero.
> 
> Tu senti il bisogno di dire molto e di essere ...moltissimo.


Io mi sono sentito in dovere di spiegare ad Asu la mia posizione. A interpretazione sbagliata del mio modo di essere ho cercato di rispondere.

Senza sminuire nessuno. Senza voler indicare la strada a nessuno. Senza voler insegnare niente a nessuno.

IO


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> facciamo anche di più
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tanto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ?

asu...ma quando mi alzo domani mattina?


mi porti tu il caffe?


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

la questione della coerenza secondo me è anche una questione di rispetto per gli altri...se io mi rapporto con te che non lo sei minimo che mi può succedere è che mi fai girare i cojones perchè non capisco e quindi mi metti in difficoltà senza motivo. la questione è che spesso gli incoerenti pretendono coerenza dagli altri per essere capiti....non so se mi sono capito...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa si è offesa... non antica lei, antica perché fa riferimento ad Aristotele... ué ma si fa una fatica...


Ma ti sembra che possa trovare offensivo essere considerata antica o vecchia?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Ho concluso co mi spiace perché ti credevo differente e se non capisci in che modo sei stata offensiva mi spiace.


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> michè..ma io non sto parlando di te,come cacchio te lo devo fare capire, io parlavo* intorno ad una considerazione di Asu.* poi forse, lei l'ha applicata a tizio piuttosto che caio.
> 
> davvero..io non posso giudicare..non ho alcun elemento..o non abbastanza..sono cose molto importanti queste..e non ti conosco nemmeno un poco nel merito...come cacchio potrei...


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma ti sembra che possa trovare offensivo essere considerata antica o vecchia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spiace pure a me che mi sono presa della villana senza capire il perché!
Mi spieghi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> la questione della coerenza secondo me è anche una questione di rispetto per gli altri...se io mi rapporto con te che non lo sei minimo che mi può succedere è che mi fai girare i cojones perchè non capisco e quindi mi metti in difficoltà senza motivo. la questione è che spesso gli incoerenti pretendono coerenza dagli altri per essere capiti....non so se mi sono capito...


Incredibilmente ...si capisce...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tanto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me lo dici? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








c'ho la sveglia alle 6.45... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e mi fate perder tempo a spiegarvi la vita 

	
	
		
		
	


	












si ammore, te lo porto io.
vuoi anche la baguette calda col burro??


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Incredibilmente ...si capisce...


incredibilmente???????????
villana!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Spiace pure a me che mi sono presa della villana senza capire il perché!
> Mi spieghi?


No. O capisci o inutile spiegare.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> rileggendo tutti i quote sbagliati me la stavo facendo addosso
> resta di fatto che
> persa , con te mi ritrovo spesso
> mk, sei un bluff e non hai scuse
> ...



Mia cara signorOna, se ti dò un cazzotto in faccia, lo capisci con chi ce l'ho?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> incredibilmente???????????
> villana!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Incredibilmente ...si capisce...















persa, sembra folle,,,ma adoro anche te


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> la questione della coerenza secondo me è anche una questione di rispetto per gli altri...se io mi rapporto con te che non lo sei minimo che mi può succedere è che mi fai girare i cojones perchè non capisco e quindi mi metti in difficoltà senza motivo. la questione è che spesso gli incoerenti pretendono coerenza dagli altri per essere capiti....non so se mi sono capito...


Va bene fino al punto. Poi non ti sei capito manco un pò..... Ma davvero tu, neh ?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Mia cara signorOna, se ti dò un cazzotto in faccia, lo capisci con chi ce l'ho?


a questo punto...fai cio' che devi e credi!


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No. O capisci o inutile spiegare.


E mi dispiace. Perché se non siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda e tu ti chiudi non ci può essere dialogo... E si sta dialogando no?


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Va bene fino al punto. Poi non ti sei capito manco un pò..... Ma davvero tu, neh ?


inforca gli occhiali perchè di punti ce ne sono diversi...cosa non hai capito di quello che ho scritto?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E mi dispiace. Perché se non siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda e tu ti chiudi non ci può essere dialogo... E si sta dialogando no?


è l'1.49
meno tonici ed elastici?


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> inforca gli occhiali perchè di punti ce ne sono diversi...cosa non hai capito di quello che ho scritto?


Inforca la grammatica italiana perchè c'è un solo punto, che divide due periodi. Incasinati, ma sono solo due....



























1) la questione della coerenza secondo me è anche una questione di rispetto per gli altri...se io mi rapporto con te che non lo sei minimo che mi può succedere è che mi fai girare i cojones perchè non capisco e quindi mi metti in difficoltà senza motivo. 2) la questione è che spesso gli incoerenti pretendono coerenza dagli altri per essere capiti....non so se mi sono capito...


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è l'1.49
> meno tonici ed elastici?
























porca troia! e non se ne parla di dormire!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

notteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















baci e salutatemi a sorreta 

	
	
		
		
	


	









marì. è pronto lo zuppone??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a questo punto...fai cio' che devi e credi!



è ita. prima mi ha fatto aumentare il mal di testa, e poi è andata a metà. Come una trombata interrotta senza un perché.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E mi dispiace. Perché se non siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda e tu ti chiudi non ci può essere dialogo... E si sta dialogando no?


Scusa... finora mi sono fatta i cazzi miei ma... lei si chiude?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è ita. prima mi ha fatto aumentare il mal di testa, e poi è andata a metà. Come una trombata interrotta senza un perché.


prendila così...













notte ammore
a domani


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> notteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Salzìzz e salùt'm a chedda scolapàst d' mamt...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> prendila così...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Notte Signorona Ciurlini, a domani 
Baci


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Scusa... finora mi sono fatta i cazzi miei ma... lei si chiude?


Dice che o capisco o non mi spiega... uffa..

ps che cavolo è la trombata interrotta?


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Inforca la grammatica italiana perchè c'è un solo punto, che divide due periodi. Incasinati, ma sono solo due....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow! meno male che non eri il mio prof di italiano...
quindi il n° 2 non l'hai capito...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> notteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notte Calogera


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> wow! meno male che non eri il mio prof di italiano...
> quindi il n° 2 non l'hai capito...


Mannò. L'ho capito benissimo, solo che è una stronzata !!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Mannò. L'ho capito benissimo, solo che è una stronzata !!!!!
























non faccio fatica a crederlo che per te lo sia....
ma domani dirai che è una genialata visto che non riesci a tenere un punto, no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dice che o capisco o non mi spiega... uffa..
> 
> ps che cavolo è la trombata interrotta?



Sarà che sono stata più con gli occhi su un altro thread che su questo, ma mi è sembrato di leggere lei parlare, dicendo, e te rispondere, sviando. 
In ogni caso son cacchi vostri.
La trombata a metà è una discussione lasciata a metà


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non faccio fatica a crederlo che per te lo sia....
> ma domani dirai che è una genialata visto che non riesci a tenere un punto, no?


Tutto può essere con una pirla come me....

Salzìzz pure a te


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Tutto può essere con una pirla come me....
> 
> Salzìzz pure a te


salzizz....


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> La trombata a metà è una discussione lasciata a metà


 
Ah... Dici sul serio?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah... Dici sul serio?


Dipende da cosa intendi con "sul serio". Non trombo a parole...


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa intendi con "sul serio". Non trombo a parole...


Neanche in rima?!??!?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Neanche in rima?!??!?







































































*sei un cretino  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma qui dentro ci sono persone che vogliono insegnare agli altri come si vive. E' questo che mi fa incazzare. Entrare nella 101 per polemizzare ad esempio, non lo capisco.


Scusa MK ma tu esci per polemizzare!!! Come anche altri fanno...

Tra l'altro il tuo tono da io so tutto ti e' stato fatto notare piu' di una volta da piu' di un utente... singolare che tu riscontri lo stesso su altri...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Risulta quantomeno curioso che qua dentro alcuni confessino i più intimi segreti, le più intime confessioni, pensieri, speranze, le fantomatiche amicizie, amori e amorazzi , i tradimenti (c'è niente di più intimo??), mandi mp in cerca di scopate o amicizie (c'è niente di più reale?) e poi ,quando uno fa notare che non si è coerenti, seri, che si sta facendo la figura del pirla venga fuori con la solita frase:
> "la vita reale è un'altra cosa.."
> considerato che c'è gente che ci passa ore e ore al giorno la cosa mi fa ridere
> come sempre nella vita..ci vuole coerenza
> ...


Le persone si pongono in maniera diversa... non puoi lapidare nessuno per incoerenza... o prche' gli/le piace costruirsi un'immagine diversa da quello che e'... puoi solo evitare certe persone... 
Personalmente non apprezzo questo tipo di interazione, perche' non saprei mai come interpretare quella persona/utente, in genere evito le ambiguita' di questo tipo... ci sono forme di incoerenza che mi piacciono ma quella da te citata non e' una di quelle... E' come la storia dei cloni... a me alcuni non dispiacciono, pero' registrarsi con un altro nick e cambiare completamente personalita' lo trovo un po' schizzoide... 

Ci ricolleghiamo al discorso dei miserabili... ci sono battaglie inutili questa e' una... puoi solo manifestare il tuo disappunto e prendere le dovute distanze...


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2008)

consiglio per gli acquisti.
Se la notte non riuscite a dormire fatevi una trombetta e rilassatevi.
siete su scherzi a parte...


----------



## Old latriglia (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Villana perché? Ma dai su... Antica per Aristotele, che credevi?
> 
> uffa...
> 
> ps comunque mai letto Osho?









osho parla di rendersi impersonale, non di dar ragione a destra a manca, ma al massimo di osservare impersonalmente tizio e caio e comprenderne le ragioni senza farsi coinvolgere e quindi senza appoggiare nessuno


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> osho parla di rendersi impersonale, non di dar ragione a destra a manca, ma al massimo di osservare impersonalmente tizio e caio e comprenderne le ragioni senza farsi coinvolgere e quindi senza appoggiare nessuno


 
Appoggio solo me stessa...

Mai stata a qualche seminario?


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Maggio 2008)

La mia opinione:
credo che qui, in fondo in fondo, siamo tutti entrati per questioni sentimentali, più o meno gravi. Penso questo, perchè mi risulta difficile credere al fatto che ci siano utenti che abbiano scelto questo sito, con questo nome, come forum per trascorrere il tempo, come fosse un forum qualunque, una chat qualunque.
Poi, col tempo, si sono instaurati, tra i vari utenti, dei rapporti che accomunano questo sito, questo forum a tanti altri, grazie anche al fatto che molti utenti hanno avuto la fortuna di stringersi la mano e grazie alla complicità dei messaggi privati.
Siamo diversi, qui nella virtualità come nella realtà: perciò, è normale che si provino sensazioni diverse rivolte ade altrettanti diversi utenti. E anche i bisticci, purché fastidiosi, siano "normale amministrazione".


----------



## Old fischio (14 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> consiglio per gli acquisti.
> Se la notte non riuscite a dormire fatevi una trombetta e rilassatevi.
> siete su scherzi a parte...


ti amo!
sappilo.. schifosetta!


----------



## Old latriglia (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Appoggio solo me stessa...
> 
> Mai stata a qualche seminario?


non era quello che dicevi rispondendo parlando di osho ...

seminario di cosa?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

triglia che bell'avatar 

	
	
		
		
	


	




anche il nick mi piace


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ti amo!
> sappilo.. schifosetta!


sappilo anche tu che ti amo !!!


----------



## Old fischio (14 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> sappilo anche tu che ti amo !!!


si ma rollo io.. che tu fai degli aborti e mi fai bruciare

aspè cazz che vorrei intervenire seriamente.. ma quanto scrivete maronn!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> La mia opinione:
> credo che qui, in fondo in fondo, siamo tutti entrati per questioni sentimentali, più o meno gravi. Penso questo, perchè mi risulta difficile credere al fatto che ci siano utenti che abbiano scelto questo sito, con questo nome, come forum per trascorrere il tempo, come fosse un forum qualunque, una chat qualunque.
> .


scusa air, perché ti pare difficile crederci ?
io l'ho già detto che sono entrata qui perché sapevo che alcuni forumisti che conoscevo prima (in un altro forum) si erano spostati qui.
non per questioni sentimentali
non avrei problemi a dirlo
scrivo quasi sempre nello spazio libero proprio perchè a volte nel confessionale o dove si discute di sentimento non ...mi viene da dire molto.


----------



## Old latriglia (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> triglia che bell'avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grazie  

	
	
		
		
	


	





l'avatar mi piacerebbe poter dire che mi somiglia


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> grazie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e il nick?


----------



## Old latriglia (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e il nick?


beh quello alcune mattine ci sta tutto


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> beh quello alcune mattine ci sta tutto


----------



## Old fischio (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Risulta quantomeno curioso che qua dentro alcuni confessino i più intimi segreti, le più intime confessioni, pensieri, speranze, le fantomatiche amicizie, amori e amorazzi , i tradimenti (c'è niente di più intimo??), mandi mp in cerca di scopate o amicizie (c'è niente di più reale?) e poi ,quando uno fa notare che non si è coerenti, seri, che si sta facendo la figura del pirla venga fuori con la solita frase:
> "la vita reale è un'altra cosa.."
> considerato che c'è gente che ci passa ore e ore al giorno la cosa mi fa ridere
> come sempre nella vita..ci vuole coerenza
> ...


ok, ne sono convinto anche io.. che non c'è nulla di più reale di quando si scriva delle proprie emozioni.. ma attenzione, anche se l'altro è fasullo (non solo nel nick ma anche nell'emozione).. l'utilità di questi confronti sta in quello che può scattare a me leggendo.. e quindi me ne fotto e lo prendo col giusto egoismo.
poi mi si è messo di mezzo Galimberti e il discorso sul pudore, e li ho vacillato nel ritenere opportuno il discorso di aprire alle proprie intimità.. tu che lo hai letto almeno credo fino a quella parte.. che ne pensi?
all'inizio ho mandato mp.. così verso persone che ritenevo degne di fiducia.. e me lo sono spiegato poi, ero "rintanato" (Galimberti sempre fornisce una descrizione anche fisica dei sentimenti) nella mia tristezza di fine storia e cercavo sollievo in conversazioni più o meno leggere... ma ovviamente non è stato ben capito.
la coerenza o non coerenza.. purchè ci si dia una valida spiegazione.. ci può stare, ogni dirottamento in nome di una maggiore consapevolezza acquisita credo sia un pregio.

mi son sentito dare dello schifoso cinico, per aver risposto come avrei fatto nel reale al 19enne innamorato e piantato dalla 45enne.. ho sbagliato a chiamarla stupida cretina? mah.. credo ancora una volta sia la risposta che avrei dato nel reale se io, lei e il 19enne fossimo stati amici.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa air, perché ti pare difficile crederci ?
> io l'ho già detto che sono entrata qui perché sapevo che alcuni forumisti che conoscevo prima (in un altro forum) si erano spostati qui.
> non per questioni sentimentali
> non avrei problemi a dirlo
> scrivo quasi sempre nello spazio libero proprio perchè a volte nel confessionale o dove si discute di sentimento non ...mi viene da dire molto.


idem... grazie Medu'... un caffettino omaggio... (quello da' macchinetta pero'...e' diffizile parcheggiare)


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ok, ne sono convinto anche io.. che non c'è nulla di più reale di quando si scriva delle proprie emozioni.. ma attenzione, anche se l'altro è fasullo (non solo nel nick ma anche nell'emozione).. l'utilità di questi confronti sta in quello che può scattare a me leggendo.. e quindi me ne fotto e lo prendo col giusto egoismo.
> poi mi si è messo di mezzo Galimberti e il discorso sul pudore, e li ho vacillato nel ritenere opportuno il discorso di aprire alle proprie intimità.. tu che lo hai letto almeno credo fino a quella parte.. che ne pensi?
> all'inizio ho mandato mp.. così verso persone che ritenevo degne di fiducia.. e me lo sono spiegato poi, ero "rintanato" (Galimberti sempre fornisce una descrizione anche fisica dei sentimenti) nella mia tristezza di fine storia e cercavo sollievo in conversazioni più o meno leggere... ma ovviamente non è stato ben capito.
> la coerenza o non coerenza.. purchè ci si dia una valida spiegazione.. ci può stare, ogni dirottamento in nome di una maggiore consapevolezza acquisita credo sia un pregio.
> ...



ti rispondo solo sul pudore (non ci sono arrivata nel libro perchè l'ho interrotto al momento)
vedi io intendo un forum un posto dove discutere, confrontarsi, divertirsi e pure incazzarsi.
Traggo da chi m'interessa spunti di riflessione che possono essermi utili anche nel reale e non distinguo virtuale e reale  quando scrivo, perchè mi è impossibile farlo
Nel senso che scrivo e penso in un solo modo..
il pudore invece mi blocca/aiuta parecchio e m'impedisce di aprire una parte di me che ritengo doveroso (per me) tenere privata 
ciò non toglie che non giudichi chi lo fa


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> non era quello che dicevi rispondendo parlando di osho ...
> 
> seminario di cosa?


Di Osho appunto.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> idem... grazie Medu'... un caffettino omaggio... (quello da' macchinetta pero'...e' diffizile parcheggiare)


quello della macchinetta te lo ciucci tu


----------



## Sterminator (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello della macchinetta te lo ciucci tu


avanzi alura... (segna..)


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2008)

questo posto mi diverte, ogni tanto mi annoia, ma mi coinvolge.
Sento un sentimento nei confronti di alcune persone che scrivono qui, mi sento coinvolta dai loro problemi, mi piace scoprirle scritto dopo scritto.
Una cosa però è certa. Dopo aver letto tanta merda e tante cattiverie, scritte unicamente con il chiaro ed esplicito tentativo di ferire è l'ultimo posto dove scriverei mie confidenze personali. 
Magari mi piacerebbe rendere partecipi di alcuni miei pensieri e situazioni personali alcuni personaggi, ma l'idea che ce ne siano altri che avrebbero così accesso a cose mie intime mi frena.
Lo considero un luogo dove sollazzarmi e basta


----------



## Old latriglia (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Di Osho appunto.


no, stravolgono il contenuto dei libri che me lo chiedi?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> questo posto mi diverte, ogni tanto mi annoia, ma mi coinvolge.
> Sento un sentimento nei confronti di alcune persone che scrivono qui, mi sento coinvolta dai loro problemi, mi piace scoprirle scritto dopo scritto.
> Una cosa però è certa. *Dopo aver letto tanta merda e tante cattiverie, scritte unicamente con il chiaro ed esplicito tentativo di ferire è l'ultimo posto dove scriverei mie confidenze personali. *
> Magari mi piacerebbe rendere partecipi di alcuni miei pensieri e situazioni personali alcuni personaggi, ma l'idea che ce ne siano altri che avrebbero così accesso a cose mie intime mi frena.
> Lo considero un luogo dove sollazzarmi e basta


come diceva persa...io non dico più neanche il nome del mio canarino 

	
	
		
		
	


	








(che non è carletto)


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> no, stravolgono il contenuto dei libri che me lo chiedi?


 
Volevi scrivere "perché me lo chiedi?", perché mi incuriosisce quel mondo, anche se sono un po' prevenuta, mi piacerebbe avere delle testimonianze dirette di chi ci è andato, ha partecipato ai corsi ecc.ecc.  La lettura dei suoi testi è comunque molto stimolante, soprattutto il concetto di amore mi trova molto d'accordo.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> questo posto mi diverte, ogni tanto mi annoia, ma mi coinvolge.
> Sento un sentimento nei confronti di alcune persone che scrivono qui, mi sento coinvolta dai loro problemi, mi piace scoprirle scritto dopo scritto.
> Una cosa però è certa. Dopo aver letto tanta merda e tante cattiverie, scritte unicamente con il chiaro ed esplicito tentativo di ferire è l'ultimo posto dove scriverei mie confidenze personali.
> Magari mi piacerebbe rendere partecipi di alcuni miei pensieri e situazioni personali alcuni personaggi, ma l'idea che ce ne siano altri che avrebbero così accesso a cose mie intime mi frena.
> Lo considero un luogo dove sollazzarmi e basta


ari-idem....(oggi va di lusso...)

Ps: ormai ho un gettone... vuoi favorire?


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ari-idem....(oggi va di lusso...)
> 
> Ps: ormai ho un gettone... vuoi favorire?


perchè non mi racconti le tue confidenze intime di carinzia??


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> perchè non mi racconti le tue confidenze intime di carinzia??


giusto stermi
oppure mandacele in pm 

	
	
		
		
	


	








per che ora le vuoi vedere in prima pagina domani??


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per che ora le vuoi vedere in prima pagina *domani*??


domani????? edizione di oggi!!


----------



## Old Sgargiula (14 Maggio 2008)

Comunque io le mie confidenze le ho scritte e non sono mai stata attaccata usando le confidenze fatte... ci sono cose che non scrivo e che non scriverei comunque perche' le considero troppo personali... 

Per il resto chi si attacca alle confidenze per ferire si e' autocatalogato...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Maggio 2008)

vabbe' me sforzo de di' na' strunzata (la solita...) oseno' pensate che so' un parassita Oshista che sta alla finestra solo a guarda'...























Fora di questo tipo (che operano nel campo dei sentimenti) sono dei campi minati, dato che le ferite che potrebbero causare a personalita' gia' fragili, per lo stato d'animo in cui si ritrovano,  sono tangibilissime, a dispetto del virtuale.

La situazione si complica, perche', giustamente o  no (non m'interessa), questi spazi si usano anche per il rimorchio e fino a quando la barchetta appena messa in mare procede in mare calmo, tutto bene, ma non appena si sfascia sugli scogli, fulmini e tempeste anche con chi raccoglie i rottami dei naufraghi...

certo che poi la componente di stronzitudine  fa la sua parte e siccome alla lunga il giochino falso ed ipocrita si scopre, chi e' stronzo fuori lo e' anche dentro...

AUGH!!!

Ps: Okkkeyy pronto alla lapidazione... (ho stelonato la Grande Berta nel box...)


----------



## Old latriglia (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Volevi scrivere "perché me lo chiedi?", perché mi incuriosisce quel mondo, anche se sono un po' prevenuta, mi piacerebbe avere delle testimonianze dirette di chi ci è andato, ha partecipato ai corsi ecc.ecc.  La lettura dei suoi testi è comunque molto stimolante, soprattutto il concetto di amore mi trova molto d'accordo.


nono, intendevo proprio che,  modo di dire di  zona direi, sta per "visto che"   

	
	
		
		
	


	





i seminari .... no, non vado a seminari su dei testi, in fondo in quelli al massimo ci si scambia opinioni sul libro e non ne trovo il significato e soprattutto ho idea che funzionino un pò stile indottrinamento e non mi interessa  

	
	
		
		
	


	





trovo più interessanti seminari a tema che non vertono su libri ma su concetti più ampi, in ogni caso a ogni passo che si fa nella propria vita i concetti acquistano un significato diverso ... a volte più profondo .... diciamo che sono strati di comunicazione, si percepiscono quelli a cui si è pronti


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> vabbe' me sforzo de di' na' strunzata (la solita...) oseno' pensate che so' un parassita Oshista che sta alla finestra solo a guarda'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non ho capito cosa intendevi dire con sta roba 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ti lapido per simpatia ma chiarisci


----------



## Rebecca (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Risulta quantomeno curioso che qua dentro alcuni confessino i più intimi segreti, le più intime confessioni, pensieri, speranze, le fantomatiche amicizie, amori e amorazzi , i tradimenti (c'è niente di più intimo??), mandi mp in cerca di scopate o amicizie (c'è niente di più reale?) e poi ,quando uno fa notare che non si è coerenti, seri, che si sta facendo la figura del pirla venga fuori con la solita frase:
> "la vita reale è un'altra cosa.."
> considerato che c'è gente che ci passa ore e ore al giorno la cosa mi fa ridere
> come sempre nella vita..ci vuole coerenza
> ...


Vero, vero, vero...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ho capito cosa intendevi dire con sta roba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per oggi me so' gia' sforzato abbastanza...


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2008)

*stermi*

io ho capito solo che spesso la stronzaggine prende il sopravvento..
con quell'avatar lì gli perdoni qualcosina


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> per oggi me so' gia' sforzato abbastanza...


dai....







su, che poi ti offro la pasta al miele


----------



## Old Sgargiula (14 Maggio 2008)

Io ho capito Stermi e concordo... piccolo particolare non entro qua per rimorchiare... non l'ho mai fatto e non m'interessa...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Io ho capito Stermi e concordo... piccolo particolare non entro qua per rimorchiare... non l'ho mai fatto e non m'interessa...


io neanche ma se anche fosse per altri va bene.  
che male ci sarebbe?
l


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Io invece entro qui per tutte le ragioni possibili di questo mondo.... 
Perchè mi diverto, perchè sono affezionato ormai a molti di voi, perchè c'è tanta bella gente, perchè puoi leggere un sacco di storie, perchè puoi fare il cazzone quando hai da scaricarti un pò la capoccia.... Se poi capita che una mi rimorchia però nun m'offendo, neh !!!!


----------



## Rebecca (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quasi un anno fa io scrissi con altre parole qualcosa di simile.
> Credo che semplicemente si sia davvero sempre veri qui anche quando si interpreta un personaggio ...si interpreta quello che rappresenta una parte di noi ...una rivincita a delle frustrazioni e chi non prende posizione non lo faccia neppure nella vita perché non gli va.
> Io sinceramente sono molto più mite qui rispetto alla realtà ...ma anche meno allegra ...credo dipenda dalla forma scritta che obbliga a un passaggio riflessivo in più e filtra l'emotività...e spesso penso che non valga la pena di metterci emotività.
> 
> ...


DISCLAIMER
Anche io non so (ancora, ora leggo) a cosa vi state riferendo. Non volevo prendere parti.  Comunque sono d'accordo sul fatto che c'è chi qui ci mette la sua vita, a volte forse in modo più autentico di fuori. Io ad esempio qui scrivo cose che non confesserei fuori... e non parlo tanto delle storie con uno o con l'altro, quanto alle paure profonde.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io neanche ma se anche fosse per altri va bene.
> che male ci sarebbe?
> l



Niente ammeno che non rompano i coglioni dopo a litigare sul forum...


----------



## Rebecca (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non posso che quotarti. E aggiungo, io me ne fotto pure dei giochetti da forum, sei amica di non sei amica di... ecc.ecc.


Ecco, anche io.
Infatti non ho ancora capito chi è amico di chi...
Chiaro che con qualcuno ho dialogato di più.


----------



## Rebecca (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> * Non credo in Dio, non credo nella politica, non credo in questa società liberista del cazzo e, infine, credo che l'amore passi una sola volta nella vita e sono fuori tempo massimo.....
> *


Quanti anni hai?


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Quanti anni hai?


Non è questione di età anagrafica....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> *Discorso chiaro e lineare. Direi troppo. Tu ragioni per schemi molto rigidi e hai spesso detto che dentro e fuori del forum sei la stessa persona. Infatti usi il termine "coerenza". Dici "...nella vita ci vuole coerenza".....*
> 
> *Io odio la coerenza, invece, lo scrivo da mesi e mesi. La coerenza è disumana. Io voglio essere libero di sentire come mi pare, di cambiare idea come mi pare.... Quando scrivo non mi preoccupo neanche un attimo se quello che posto oggi è in conflitto con quello che ho postato ieri.... Non me ne fotte. *
> *Io sono un cangiante per definizione, e date pure al termine il significato che più vi garba..... Venite pure, aspiranti psicanalisti, novelli filosofi....*
> ...


non avevo letto...
sono problemi tuoi jesus
questa storia della coerenza, di certi modi di essere che diventan quasi sbagliati perchè difficili da mantenere mi fa un po' ridere
solo che quello che dici a uno un giorno NON PUO' il giorno dopo essere completamente ribaltato perchè diventi INAFFIDABILE e POCO SERIO. A te fregherà niente ma non tutti sono così.
è un po' come quando leggo scazzi terribili e dopo due minuti picci picci , tutto passato siamo nel virtuale
e cchecché se ne dica..si ritorna al discorso iniziale


----------



## Sterminator (14 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Niente ammeno che non rompano i coglioni dopo a litigare sul forum...


ari-ari-ari-idem... 

(ecco, ancora due risposte parassitate e me ripijo...giuro...)


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me lo dici?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
buon giorno Asu.

io dovevo svegliarmi alle sei..e invece mi sono svegliata alle sette..e ho perso il treno.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







baguette calda col burro? ...svengo...

A proposito voglio confidare una cosa pubblicamente, stamane so proprio giu', senza mezze misure.

nella mia relazione ex matrimoniale , mi sarei accontentata come unico gesto tangibile di _attenzione,_ della tazzina di caffè ogni tanto, considerando che lui non aveva orari da rispettare al mattino....insomma...non doveva rendere conto a nessuno...

puttanaeva quanta assenza mi sono deglutita.


continuando a ripetermi per anni " domani cambierà".

Certo, è vero, avevo ragione..il tempo me ne ha dato...è cambiato proprio tutto.


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non avevo letto...
> sono problemi tuoi jesus
> questa storia della coerenza, di certi modi di essere che diventan quasi sbagliati perchè difficili da mantenere mi fa un po' ridere
> solo che quello che dici a uno un giorno NON PUO' il giorno dopo essere completamente ribaltato perchè diventi INAFFIDABILE e POCO SERIO. A te fregherà niente ma non tutti sono così.
> ...


Due osservazioni

1) Tu non mi leggi mai, cazzo..... Che scrivo affà ?


















2) Ribaltare completamente è un conto, e posso pure essere d'accordo.... Ma stare col fucile spianato a misurare il grado di coerenza mi sembra nà strunzata.... Gli esami non ne faccio più, sai ? Cerco di mostrarmi per quel che sono... Imperfetto, lunatico, ora superficiale ora profondo... Ma questo sono io virtualmente. Vengo fuori così.... mi viene naturale


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> buon giorno Asu.
> 
> io dovevo svegliarmi alle sei..e invece mi sono svegliata alle sette..e ho perso il treno....
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> buon giorno Asu.
> 
> io dovevo svegliarmi alle sei..e invece mi sono svegliata alle sette..e ho perso il treno....
> 
> ...


Scommetto pero' che il cambiamento  e' avvenuto in te... ammore di una Smerciula


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è un po' come quando leggo scazzi terribili e *dopo due minuti picci picci , tutto passato siamo nel virtuale*
> e cchecché se ne dica..si ritorna al discorso iniziale


anche per me è una cosa incomprensibile.
Un giorno sei la mia amicona e il giorno dopo una  merda vomitevole ma se lo fai notare..qui è virtuale...virtuale una sega.
Incoerenza e poca stima di se stessi.
e reale..mica virtuale


----------



## Sterminator (14 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Scommetto pero' che il cambiamento  e' avvenuto in te... ammore di una Smerciula


me pare de si'... se nun ricordo male s'era regalata Alicia a Natale...

(a' Moka elettrica programmabbbile...)


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Due osservazioni
> 
> 1) Tu non mi leggi mai, cazzo..... Me scrivo affà ?
> 
> ...


non mi sembra di avere visto fucili spianati.
considero solo che non vale la pena di confrontarsi con uno che oggi dice nero  e il giorno dopo bianco.
anche per la noia di dover ricordare cazzo aveva detto quello su una cosa che interessava..e il fastidio di avere perso tempo a discuterci..
basterebbe riuscire ad  avere (e di tanti ce l'ho) una vaga idea di come mi sembra sia una persona per decidere se prendere il largo o confrontarmici
sai com'è...se li conosci li eviti


----------



## tatitati (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Risulta quantomeno curioso che qua dentro alcuni confessino i più intimi segreti, le più intime confessioni, pensieri, speranze, le fantomatiche amicizie, amori e amorazzi , i tradimenti (c'è niente di più intimo??), mandi mp in cerca di scopate o amicizie (c'è niente di più reale?) e poi ,quando uno fa notare che non si è coerenti, seri, che si sta facendo la figura del pirla venga fuori con la solita frase:
> "la vita reale è un'altra cosa.."
> considerato che c'è gente che ci passa ore e ore al giorno la cosa mi fa ridere
> come sempre nella vita..ci vuole coerenza
> ...


qui c'è gente che ti prende in giro perchè esprimi un parere. mi spiace ma non ho più nulla da scrivere.
le miei cose me le tengo per me.
sai gli stronzoni....


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non mi sembra di avere visto fucili spianati.
> considero solo che non vale la pena di confrontarsi con uno che oggi dice nero e il giorno dopo bianco.
> anche per la noia di dover ricordare cazzo aveva detto quello su una cosa che interessava..e il fastidio di avere perso tempo a discuterci..
> basterebbe riuscire ad avere (e di tanti ce l'ho) una vaga idea di come mi sembra sia una persona per decidere se prendere il largo o confrontarmici
> sai com'è...se li conosci li eviti


Tu hai una diffidenza della madonna.... E' lì il problema.

Altro che chiacchiere

Lasciati andare, ti fai più problemi di quanti ne esistano in realtà....


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Tu hai una diffidenza della madonna.... E' lì il problema.
> 
> Altro che chiacchiere
> 
> Lasciati andare, ti fai più problemi di quanti ne esistano in realtà....


see ...e magari si confida intimamente 
poi il giorno dopo se hai il culo girato le confidenze diventano pubbliche..
oh..la diffidenza ha salvato parecchi culi


----------



## tatitati (14 Maggio 2008)

brava brugola.
il mio nikname è diffidenza.
mp chiusi.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Tu hai una diffidenza della madonna.... E' lì il problema.
> 
> Altro che chiacchiere
> 
> * Lasciati andare, ti fai più problemi di quanti ne esistano in realtà.*...






















va bene
okkey


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> see ...e magari si confida intimamente
> poi il giorno dopo se hai il culo girato le confidenze diventano pubbliche..
> oh..la diffidenza ha salvato parecchi culi


NO... Quella tipologia di persona si vede lontano un miglio...

Comunque così è se vi pare, no problem.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Maggio 2008)

il mio nome e' Bond...James Bond....

u'kkazz ce sta gia'....

come non detto, dotto'...


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> NO... Quella tipologia di persona si vede lontano un miglio...
> .


 appunto!!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> appunto!!!!


Infatti ho scritto così è, se vi pare....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> *NO... Quella tipologia di persona si vede lontano un miglio...*
> 
> Comunque così è se vi pare, no problem.








certo, pensavo fosse amore ed era un calesse

jesus, svegliaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo, pensavo fosse amore ed era un calesse
> 
> jesus, svegliaaaaaaaaa


Ma finiscila, Asu.... Che sò sveglio eccome.... 

Me sa che te nunn'hai capito una mazza, tanto per cambiare....


----------



## Old Sgargiula (14 Maggio 2008)

Il segreto e' non confidarsi in privato... ammeno che non siate sicuri di chi sia l'interlocutore... le confidenze pubbliche perdono automaticamente potere/interesse


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma finiscila, Asu.... *Che sò sveglio eccome....*
> 
> Me sa che te nunn'hai capito una mazza, tanto per cambiare....


ti avevo lasciato  un'attenuante...
pensala un po' come ti pare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





grazie per il commento finale


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti avevo lasciato un'attenuante...
> pensala un po' come ti pare
> 
> 
> ...


Ma tu sei totalmente fuori, Medusina.....



























Au Revoir....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Il segreto e' non confidarsi in privato... ammeno che non siate sicuri di chi sia l'interlocutore... le confidenze pubbliche perdono automaticamente potere/interesse



scusa letty io ho il vago sospetto che insonne forse la prossima volta non ci racconterà certe sue intime confidenze...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Maggio 2008)

comunque anche i rimorchi so' soggetti a' revisione...

nun c'entra un casso, ma e' che sto mese cio' er bollo (in attesa che Berluskaz o' leva...)


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> nono, intendevo proprio che, modo di dire di zona direi, sta per "visto che"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sì ma sei vaga... parlavo di seminari/incontri basati sulla filosofia di Osho, non in generale... Ci sei mai stata o no?


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa letty io ho il vago sospetto che insonne forse la prossima volta non ci racconterà certe sue intime confidenze...


Se ho ben capito.....


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa letty io ho il vago sospetto che insonne forse la prossima volta non ci racconterà certe sue intime confidenze...


tu ci ridi ma secondo me non c'è un cazzo da ridere.
la storia di insonne è proprio quella che mi ha convinta a non confidare niente di personale e se fossi insonne questo forum lo frequenterei con la stessa frequenza con cui frequento l'otorinolaringoiatra


----------



## Old Sgargiula (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa letty io ho il vago sospetto che insonne forse la prossima volta non ci racconterà certe sue intime confidenze...



Credo ci siano delle cose che non vadano raccontate, virtuale o reale che sia... con questo non giustifico chi si diverte alle sue spalle... pero' se vai raccondando che controlli le mutandine della tua ragazza bhe' certo non puoi aspettarti pacche sulla spalla


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

*Brugola*

Brugola...straquotolo in toto quello che hai scritto.

Pero' una cosa la voglio dire, la devo dire.

*Di me stessa* è accaduto che scrivessi, e ho scritto anche qualche pagina assai personale.

Ebbene, è con forza che voglio ricordare che NESSUNO si è permesso di speculare su quello che ho scritto.anzi...non mi sono mai sentita aggredita nè tantomeno in imbarazzo...

SOLO un nik si è permesso addirittura di ridere di quella pagina, ed è inutile che specifichi quale sia stato. te lo mostrei volentieri..ma giovanni ha ritenuto di inquartare il mio thread del tutto deliberatamente ..dice. archiviandolo...

oggi non scrivo del mio privato se non sfiorandolo...benchè con certuni, con  i piu' sicuramente, lo farei davvero con piacere. Le scelte_ editoriali_ sono state fatte...e ne ho preso atto.



ps. a proposito del tema.... Derereum..dove sei?


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Credo ci siano delle cose che non vadano raccontate, virtuale o reale che sia... con questo non giustifico chi si diverte alle sue spalle... *pero' se vai raccondando che controlli le mutandine della tua ragazza* bhe' certo non puoi aspettarti pacche sulla spalla


dai...ci sono abitudini peggiori


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> questo posto mi diverte, ogni tanto mi annoia, ma mi coinvolge.
> Sento un sentimento nei confronti di alcune persone che scrivono qui, mi sento coinvolta dai loro problemi, mi piace scoprirle scritto dopo scritto.
> Una cosa però è certa. Dopo aver letto tanta merda e tante cattiverie, scritte unicamente con il chiaro ed esplicito tentativo di ferire è l'ultimo posto dove scriverei mie confidenze personali.
> Magari mi piacerebbe rendere partecipi di alcuni miei pensieri e situazioni personali alcuni personaggi, ma l'idea che ce ne siano altri che avrebbero così accesso a cose mie intime mi frena.
> Lo considero un luogo dove sollazzarmi e basta


questo avevo quotato brugola.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

ma che diavolo state dicendo bestie?


----------



## Old Sgargiula (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma che diavolo state dicendo bestie?


Lasciaci perdere siamo depressi... abbi un poco di _buonquore_


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> tu ci ridi ma secondo me non c'è un cazzo da ridere.
> la storia di insonne è proprio quella che mi ha convinta a non confidare niente di personale e se fossi insonne questo forum lo frequenterei con la stessa frequenza con cui frequento l'otorinolaringoiatra


ci rido per non piangere 
e sono una fra le poche, forse l'unica che si è scusata pubblicamente con insonne pur avendo fatto solo una leggerissima battuta su quanto aveva confidato.

micia, sarà un caso ma proprio la stessa che ha riso del tuo ha riso l'unica volta che ho posto una questione che ha creduto rigurdasse me direttamente (e anche no)


----------



## Old latriglia (14 Maggio 2008)

> Originalmente inviato da *latriglia*
> _nono, intendevo proprio che, modo di dire di zona direi, sta per "visto che"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> dai...ci sono abitudini peggiori


 

































   vero...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Lasciaci perdere siamo depressi... abbi un poco di _buonquore_


mi menisco al dolore. sono depressa pure io.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

*medusa carla*



Asudem ha detto:


> ci rido per non piangere
> e sono una fra le poche, forse l'unica che si è scusata pubblicamente con insonne pur avendo fatto solo una leggerissima battuta su quanto aveva confidato.
> 
> micia, sarà un caso ma proprio la stessa che ha riso del tuo ha riso l'unica volta che ho posto una questione che ha creduto rigurdasse me direttamente (e anche no)


 
tenero panciotto, non è un caso...la vacca qui è solo una, e gode di immunità manco se fosse sacra


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> dai...ci sono abitudini peggiori


ma tutti tu li trovi quei mici....


bello che sei!


----------



## La Lupa (14 Maggio 2008)

Annosa e a lungo dibattuta questione...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Normale che si riproponga ogni volta che ci sono utenti assidui ma di recente iscrizione.


Per parte mia il forum è reale come l'ufficio da cui scrivo, la scrivania su cui poggia la tastiera. La mia casa, il mio libro, il mio uomo.

E' reale sì! E' qui davanti a me!

E io sono proprio la foto di me stessa. Precisa precisa!



Ma qua sopra ho imparato che non è affatto detto che sia così per tutti.

Quando più di un anno fa iniziammo a litigare a causa di Cen, la cosa che mi strabiliava di più, mi feriva e mi faceva incazzare è che c'erano utenti che stimavo parecchio e coi quali mi trovai a discutere animatamente, perchè non capivo come potessero non indignarsi di ciò che Cen diceva e la risposta era:
*Ma tanto è virtuale.*
*Non è reale.*








Ti giuro che... per carità... col senno di poi... abbiamo faticato tanto e ce l'abbiamo fatta a render*ci* vivibili... ma quel concetto di "virtuale" non l'ho mai compreso.
Infatti ho smesso di raccontare i cazzi miei.
Un pò per non essere troppo "attaccata" e un pò perchè... che senso ha raccontare le tue cose ad uno che pensa che tanto sei... "virtuale"????


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Annosa e a lungo dibattuta questione...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mica la pensano tutti così 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma capisco benissimo
idem con patatina e wurstel


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma tutti tu li trovi quei mici....
> 
> 
> bello che sei!


...micia....mi aggiro per la rete a caccia di avatar... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il tuo è favoloso!


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> *E io sono proprio la foto di me stessa. Precisa precisa!*


 
idem con patatina fritta.
però come sono puoi capirlo dai miei scritti , i cazzi mia personali te li dico in altre sedi ..


----------



## Old Sgargiula (14 Maggio 2008)

Comunque io sono una falsa merdaccia...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

io invece sono VERA


----------



## Old Sgargiula (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io invece sono VERA



VERA... MENTE COJONA


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io invece sono VERA


io pure...e anche un pò dannata...


----------



## Old Holly (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io invece sono VERA



Io sono un'imitazione made in china (però benfatta)


----------



## Iris (14 Maggio 2008)

Scusate, io non voglio entrare in polemica con nessuno. ma mi permetto una considerazione. Ognuno considera questo forum, come qualsiasi luogo virtuale, come vuole, più o meno discostato dal reale.
ma se il virtuale è tanto virtuale, perchè ogni volta che si tratta questo argomento ci si scalda tanto?


----------



## Old Sgargiula (14 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Io sono un'imitazione made in china (però benfatta)


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> VERA... MENTE COJONA


baciami il magazzino del cacao, merdaccia


----------



## Old Holly (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> baciami il magazzino del cacao, merdaccia




Ci sono criceti in giro?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Scusate, io non voglio entrare in polemica con nessuno. ma mi permetto una considerazione. Ognuno considera questo forum, come qualsiasi luogo virtuale, come vuole, più o meno discostato dal reale.
> ma se il virtuale è tanto virtuale, perchè ogni volta che si tratta questo argomento ci si scalda tanto?


era la questione del thread


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ci sono criceti in giro?


no, ho messo il metal detector for cricetos


----------



## Iris (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> era la questione del thread


Capisco.


----------



## Old Holly (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, ho messo il metal detector for cricetos



Ok.   Si proceda che ho da fare perdinci!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Capisco.


era per dirti che era quello che cercavo di dire col thread


----------



## La Lupa (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io invece sono VERA


Ma non eri Carla?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma non eri Carla?


sono di sangue nobbile
c'ho un sacco di nomi

un codice fiscale impronunciabile...


----------



## Iris (14 Maggio 2008)

da quello che ho capito io, esistono varie tipologie di utenti: quelli che considerano questo forum reale come la loro scrivania (per citare Lupa), quelli che invece lo tengono ben scostato dal reale , e sono in buona fede nell'affermarlo, quelli che vorrebbero tenerlo discostato , ma che evidentemente non ci riescono. Tipo Chen (che qualcuno lo benedica dove sta), che sono "virtuali quando offendono gli altri utenti, ma "reali"quando ricevono offese.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

*caralupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Annosa e a lungo dibattuta questione...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lupa, non confondere i piani pero':


(  sono tra coloro che si è scazzata non poco con lupa in quella occasione- lo dico per il pubblico che non era presente )

una cosa è  *cercare di marginare il danno* di chi offende reiteratamente  considerando virtuali gli attacchi.

 questo era lo scopo dei miei inviti.che probabilmente non sono arrivati come avrei voluto.

altra cosa è non raccontare i propri fatti proprio perchè ti rendi conto che tra il pubblico c'è chi potrebbe strumentalizzare a tuo danno quello che racconti...com'è accaduto.e il caso di alcuni non presenti oggi, sono stati i piu' emblematici.

e altra cosa ancora,ultima ma NON per importanza...
_ è non parlare con voi perchè vi considero virtuali..._questa è una affermazione che non ho* mai fatto*, e che nmmeno mi sognerei di farla perchè :

*A.*
la considerei 
*offensiva* nei confronti di chi mi legge.


*B.Falsa*.

 soprattutto perchè,alcuni li considero piu' reali dei miei collleghi  per il semplice motivo che con alcuni di voi condivido una emotività molto significativa.

ci siamo meglio capite ora?


----------



## La Lupa (14 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> da quello che ho capito io, esistono varie tipologie di utenti: quelli che considerano questo forum reale come la loro scrivania (per citare Lupa), quelli che invece lo tengono ben scostato dal reale , e sono in buona fede nell'affermarlo, quelli che vorrebbero tenerlo discostato , ma che evidentemente non ci riescono. *Tipo Chen (che qualcuno lo benedica dove sta), che sono "virtuali quando offendono gli altri utenti, ma "reali"quando ricevono offese.*


Vabbè... ora non è che perchè ti sei messa il vestitino da baluba devi far la finta tonta...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ... c'eri anche te c'eri... a sfrangiarti le palle con 'ste storie...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Sì. E' pressapoco come hai detto tu.
Soprattutto la parte in grassetto... direi che è una bella foto della situazione.


----------



## Iris (14 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè... ora non è che perchè ti sei messa il vestitino da baluba devi far la finta tonta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei "realmente" scema


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Io sono un'imitazione made in china (però benfatta)


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io il marciume non ce lo vedo...


Io l'ho visto eccome. Basti vedere come alcune persone che si definiscono adulte e rette, siano in grado di sputtanare gli altri utilizzando sfoghi scritti in privato, o di come si faccia in fretta a bollare una come puttana, o di come si cerchi il punto debole di una persona x scoccare la freccia ed atterrarla, etc.
Poi nulla toglie che ci siano anche discussioni interessanti, ma tante sono solo di una volgarità, cretineria e cattiveria spaventose.


----------



## La Lupa (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> [/u]
> 
> Lupa, non confondere i piani pero':
> 
> ...


Ma Micia... direi di sì... da un pezzo anche!
Io poi non sono rancorosa e se una persona la stimo ce ne metto un bel pò a farmela intraversare, anche se non concordiamo su una cosa e io ho sicuramente ragione...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Lo scopo che tu descrivi



> _una cosa è *cercare di marginare il danno* di chi offende reiteratamente considerando virtuali gli attacchi._
> 
> _questo era lo scopo dei miei inviti.che probabilmente non sono arrivati come avrei voluto._


Era chiaro sai? Ed chiara era la buona fede (almeno, per me era chiara)

Solo che dopo mesi di evidenti scivoloni, si sarebbe potuti arrivare insieme a quelle conclusioni che sono state inevitabili, ma che ci sono costate tanti scazzi e fatica.

Tutto lì.

Sull'altra questione...

Forse mi sono espressa male... (a parte che Micia... mica parlavo di te eh, sia chiaro... in generale)... volevo dire:

Se io per due o tre mesi racconto a te* e ad altri i fatti miei (come quasi tutti abbiamo fatto) e poi, nel corso delle cose, magari in altro contesto (vedi le annose discussioni, per esempio) leggo che te* consideri questo forum come virtuale e quindi chissenefrega...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io mi domando: ma scusa, ma io i cazzi miei a chi li ho raccontati allora?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Sono stata spiegata?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






* per modo di dire


----------



## La Lupa (14 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Sei "realmente" scema


Si vede tanto nè?


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

*okkei lupa*

i cavoli tuoi li hai raccontati a persone che erano lieti di leggerli.

 e tu  SOLA sai quali siano stati, perchè le sensazioni di ritorno che avevi erano autentiche. come lo sono ora.


----------



## Iris (14 Maggio 2008)

*Lupa*

Uhm...aspetta. I cazzi tuoi li hai raccontati per mesi a chi ti ha risposto, o solo letto, per mesi, spendendoci parecchie ore del proprio tempo. Ora che questi ti dicano, in buona fede o meno, che questo luogo è virtuale e non reale, per quanto mi riguarda è indifferente. Sono stati attaccati alle tue storie  per mesi, in un lasso di tempo che era "virtuale", ma che comunque è durato mesi.
Hanno chiesto consigli ad un utente virtuale, ma sempre li hanno chiesti...
Non so se mi spiego..ma la differenza sta nel termine, non nella sostanza.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> i cavoli tuoi li hai raccontati a persone che erano lieti di leggerli.
> 
> e tu SOLA sai quali siano stati, perchè *le sensazioni di ritorno che avevi erano autentiche*. come lo sono ora.


Già...pensa che spreco di tempo per chi, ponendosi in modo fittizio, riceve sensazioni finte!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Evidentemente si fa bastare quelle...il che la dice lunga sul personaggio REALE che sta dietro a quell'utenza farlocca!


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Io l'ho visto eccome. Basti vedere come alcune persone che si definiscono adulte e rette, siano in grado di sputtanare gli altri utilizzando sfoghi scritti in privato, o di come si faccia in fretta a bollare una come puttana, o di come si cerchi il punto debole di una persona x scoccare la freccia ed atterrarla, etc.
> Poi nulla toglie che ci siano anche discussioni interessanti, ma tante sono solo di una volgarità, cretineria e cattiveria spaventose.


Posso provare a fare il punto dal mio limitato punto di osservazione ?

*Le scorrettezze* (leggi gli sputtanamenti) sono stati operati solo da pochissimi forumisti. Direi tre o quattro, non di più. E' chiaro che una di questi (che è Cat) lo fa con continuità e la cosa fa parte del suo modo di essere, lo abbiamo capito tutti. Altri lo hanno fatto qua e là, ma per ragioni diverse. Non per questo sono risultati meno odiosi, in quei frangenti.

*Il "bollamento"* a puttana et similia, diretto o tra le righe, viene fatto dai cosìddetti "perbenisti" (ma è ironico e non offensivo), che abbiamo capito sono persone che vivono il forum con particolare impegno e serietà. Diciamo che per forma mentis non possono fare a meno di esprimersi "eticamente" nelle risposte che formulano. A volte sono dei traditi, e un pò di livore personale magari ci sta pure.... è umano. Ma qui, non è bene generalizzare

*Le volgarità e le cattiverie*, che sarebbero sempre da evitare, sono la naturale evoluzione dei primi due fenomeni. Spesso reazioni a provocazioni. Dunque un effetto e non una causa, secondo me.

In conclusione non ci si può far nulla: *tipico dei forum non moderati o limitatamente moderati.*


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Uhm...aspetta. I cazzi tuoi li hai raccontati per mesi a chi ti ha risposto, o solo letto, per mesi, spendendoci parecchie ore del proprio tempo. Ora che questi ti dicano, in buona fede o meno, che questo luogo è virtuale e non reale, per quanto mi riguarda è indifferente. *Sono stati attaccati alle tue storie per mesi, in un lasso di tempo che era "virtuale", ma che comunque è durato mesi.*
> Hanno chiesto consigli ad un utente virtuale, ma sempre li hanno chiesti...
> Non so se mi spiego..ma la differenza sta nel termine, non nella sostanza.


Il tempo è solo un costrutto irreale...


----------



## Iris (14 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il tempo è solo un costrutto irreale...


 
Ti mando nella 101.


----------



## La Lupa (14 Maggio 2008)

*Iris & Micia*

... sì, è così come dite.

Ed è la differenza che c'è con altri utenti che qua sopra ci stanno a far dell'altro.

Forse Virtuale e Reale non sono le definizioni adatte.

Forse è lo scopo che ci porta qua sopra a fare la differenza.

O la serietà con cui viviamo la nostra vita, anche nel gioco.

Medusa e Brigola, per esempio... sono qua da un poco... per puro cazzeggio, non per raccontarsi... e si sono però bene inserite.

Si dimostrano delle emerite cazzone... ma mica vi viene il dubbio che siano sincere o meno.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Si capisce che sono proprio sceme originali, no?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Posso provare a fare il punto dal mio limitato punto di osservazione ?
> 
> *Le scorrettezze* (leggi gli sputtanamenti) sono stati operati solo da pochissimi forumisti. Direi tre o quattro, non di più. *E' chiaro che una di questi (che è Cat) lo fa con continuità e la cosa fa parte del suo modo di essere, lo abbiamo capito tutti.* Altri lo hanno fatto qua e là, ma per ragioni diverse. Non per questo sono risultati meno odiosi, in quei frangenti.
> 
> ...


mi piacerebbe sapere se c'è ancora qualche pirla che le manda anche solo un virus


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ti mando nella 101.













iris....se rimani disoccupata vieni da me che ci presentiamo a zelig


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> da quello che ho capito io, esistono varie tipologie di utenti: quelli che considerano questo forum reale come la loro scrivania (per citare Lupa), quelli che invece lo tengono ben scostato dal reale , e sono in buona fede nell'affermarlo, quelli che vorrebbero tenerlo discostato , ma che evidentemente non ci riescono. Tipo Chen (che qualcuno lo benedica dove sta), che sono "virtuali quando offendono gli altri utenti, ma "reali"quando ricevono offese.


Non mi è capitato spesso di quotarti, ma questo scritto merita.
Sei stata brava a definire le categorìe. Credo che nessuno rimanga fuori.

Complimenti


----------



## Old Confù (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Posso provare a fare il punto dal mio limitato punto di osservazione ?
> 
> *Le scorrettezze* (leggi gli sputtanamenti) sono stati operati solo da pochissimi forumisti. Direi tre o quattro, non di più. E' chiaro che una di questi (che è Cat) lo fa con continuità e la cosa fa parte del suo modo di essere, lo abbiamo capito tutti. Altri lo hanno fatto qua e là, ma per ragioni diverse. Non per questo sono risultati meno odiosi, in quei frangenti.
> 
> ...


Quoto....

aggiungendo che eri meglio in veste di Utente Provolone.....ehm Caciocavallo ragusano!!!!


----------



## Iris (14 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> iris....se rimani disoccupata vieni da me che ci presentiamo a zelig


E già...sei una cazzona vera tu


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... sì, è così come dite.
> 
> Ed è la differenza che c'è con altri utenti che qua sopra ci stanno a far dell'altro.
> 
> ...


se per raccontarsi intendi mostrare le mie _vergogne_ no , non l'ho fatto ma non mi sembra di aver solo cazzeggiato. qualcosina di me l'ho detta. E anche più di una.


che sia emerita cazzona è assolutamente indubbio e inconfutabile


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E già...sei una cazzona vera tu


 
la lupa mi ha preso di mira da quando sono entrata qui dentro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma quando divento moderatrice vedi tu....


----------



## Old Sgargiula (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Posso provare a fare il punto dal mio limitato punto di osservazione ?
> 
> *Le scorrettezze* (leggi gli sputtanamenti) sono stati operati solo da pochissimi forumisti. Direi tre o quattro, non di più. E' chiaro che una di questi (che è Cat) lo fa con continuità e la cosa fa parte del suo modo di essere, lo abbiamo capito tutti. Altri lo hanno fatto qua e là, ma per ragioni diverse. Non per questo sono risultati meno odiosi, in quei frangenti.
> 
> ...




Ecco questo sono cose che me le fanno girare... di molto... perche' la psicopatica va bene e' il suo modo di rapportarsi ciccia... poi invece ti permetti di scendere in dettagli della vita privata di un utente che con molta probabilita', non hanno un coccio a che vedere con tutto il resto!!!

Prendo me per esempio, non sono tradita, non ho nessun tipo di livore personale da scaricare su completi estranei... _yet_ a me certi comportamenti infastidiscono e ho piu' volte apertamente manifestato il mio disappunto... tutto qui e' il mio parere... per tutta risposta si ottiene un perbenista bigotta frigida...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ho il mio atteggiamento non proprio simpatico e mi prendo le mie critiche... che gli altri facessero lo stesso... a me di accettare le persone come sono anche se maleducate non interessa... vivi in comunita' si rispettano leggi base... altrimenti i fenomeni da baraccone aprissero un forum personale...


----------



## Iris (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se per raccontarsi intendi mostrare le mie _vergogne_ no , non l'ho fatto ma non mi sembra di aver solo cazzeggiato. qualcosina di me l'ho detta. E anche più di una.
> 
> 
> che sia emerita cazzona è assolutamente indubbio e inconfutabile


 
Medù..fai sempre in tempo..due chiappe o due tette non si negano a nessuno


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Comunque io sono una *falsa* merdaccia...


Tu sei esattamente come sei sul forum....una vera merdaccia


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Ecco questo sono cose che me le fanno girare... di molto... perche' la psicopatica va bene e' il suo modo di rapportarsi ciccia... poi invece ti permetti di scendere in dettagli della vita privata di un utente che con molta probabilita', non hanno un coccio a che vedere con tutto il resto!!!
> 
> Prendo me per esempio, non sono tradita, non ho nessun tipo di livore personale da scaricare su completi estranei... _yet_ a me certi comportamenti infastidiscono e ho piu' volte apertamente manifestato il mio disappunto... tutto qui e' il mio parere... per tutta risposta si ottiene un perbenista bigotta frigida...
> 
> ...


*Guarda hai scritto esattamente quello che mi aspettavo....*

Sto imparando a conoscerti... Tra un pò ti faccio la biografia....


----------



## Old Sgargiula (14 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu sei esattamente come sei sul forum....una vera merdaccia



Anche tu ammore... andiamo a congiungersi nell'estasi ultima... scorreggietta monotono?


----------



## Old Sgargiula (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> *Guarda hai scritto esattamente quello che mi aspettavo....*
> 
> Sto imparando a conoscerti... Tra un pò ti faccio la biografia....

























Dubito fortemente di ambedue le cose... forse sono io che ho imparato a conoscerti


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Medù..fai sempre in tempo..due chiappe o due tette non si negano a nessuno


le tenevo come ultima spiaggia


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Dubito fortemente di ambedue le cose... forse sono io che ho imparato a conoscerti


Guarda che la frase "_Qui è bene non generalizzare_" me l'ha ispirata proprio una che sta ad Amsterdam e che mi stava sulle balle quando mi faceva lezioni di inglese.....


----------



## MariLea (14 Maggio 2008)

Carissimi Amici Virtuali Vicini e Lontani!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




scrivete davvero troppo, non ce la faccio a starvi dietro...



Jesus ha detto:


> Posso provare a fare il punto dal mio limitato punto di osservazione ?
> 
> *Le scorrettezze* (leggi gli sputtanamenti) sono stati operati solo da pochissimi forumisti. Direi tre o quattro, non di più. E' chiaro che una di questi (che è Cat) lo fa con continuità e la cosa fa parte del suo modo di essere, lo abbiamo capito tutti. Altri lo hanno fatto qua e là, ma per ragioni diverse. Non per questo sono risultati meno odiosi, in quei frangenti.
> 
> ...


Jesus, il tuo punto mi fa incazzare e non poco 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non sono stati i moderati a dire "hai il semaforo tra le cosce?" ad un utente che ha raccontato della sua vita....
o ripetutamente "assassina" ad una ragazza che aveva confidato un aborto....
ed altre amenità.... mapeppiacere!


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Carissimi Amici Virtuali Vicini e Lontani!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lascia stare il caso particolare..... Pensa al resto.


----------



## Old Confù (14 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Carissimi Amici Virtuali Vicini e Lontani!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questa è una generalizzazione....il bollamento è da ambo le parti....c'è una sorta di frattura....da un lato chi accusa qualcuno di essere bigotta, cornutona e quant'altro...
dall'altro lato c'è chi accusa di "mignottame" e falsità....

Insomma 1 buona parola per tutti!!!


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Lascia stare il caso particolare..... Pensa al resto.


eh si certo...scurdammuce u passato e beviamo insieme un bianchino


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

*freddi*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Già...pensa che spreco di tempo per chi, ponendosi in modo fittizio, riceve sensazioni finte!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
esatto.ognuno ricerca quello di cui ha bisogno....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

*jesus*

che poi che cacio vuol dire
_persone che vivono il forum con particolare impegno e serietà??_
ci sono persone qua che si sperticano a dare consigli a chi è nella merda, che hanno pazienza e tempo da mettere a disposizione di altri.
allora?
tempo fa mi sembra che tu (quando sono arrivata io circa) avessi scritto che avresti scritto solo nella 101 , che qui ti avevano ferito , fatto incazzare o robe del genere
che è?
si cambia vestitino alla prima occasione??
era un'incazzatura virtuale??

e poi con sta storia che se uno s'incazza è perchè c'ha il livore da corna...che du cojoni madonnina


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> eh si certo...scurdammuce u passato e beviamo insieme un bianchino


Uè ma mi fai venire i dubbi..... non so scrivere.... 

Certo, non so scrivere...

Cosa cazzo hai capito ?


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Lascia stare il caso particolare..... Pensa al resto.


a questo mi riferivo jesus.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

*beh ...*



Asudem ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe sapere se c'è ancora qualche pirla che le manda anche solo un virus


 
io se potessi le manderi una bomba di cacca...clicca..e.. BOOOOOM..e finisce la storia una volta per tutte.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Carissimi Amici Virtuali Vicini e Lontani!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh giusto te ce volevi... capiti proprio a fagiuuuuolo....

senti un po', che ne diresti di uno spogliarello... virtuale, si capisce...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> iris....se rimani disoccupata vieni da me che ci presentiamo a zelig


idea grandiosa!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io se potessi le manderi una bomba di cacca...clicca..e.. BOOOOOM..e finisce la storia una volta per tutte.


perchè?
non ne è già piena?


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che poi che cacio vuol dire
> _persone che vivono il forum con particolare impegno e serietà??_
> ci sono persone qua che si sperticano a dare consigli a chi è nella merda, che hanno pazienza e tempo da mettere a disposizione di altri.
> allora?
> ...


----------



## MariLea (14 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> oh giusto te ce volevi... capiti proprio a fagiuolo....
> 
> senti un po', che ne diresti di uno spogliarello... virtuale, si capisce...


wooow 

	
	
		
		
	


	












mettiti a nudo... sterminaci


----------



## Sterminator (14 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> wooow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non il mio...

*IL TUOOOO!!!

*sali sul tavolo...

Miche' "sbatti" un disco...


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> a questo mi riferivo jesus.


E allora cosa scrivi a fare ? Io quella situazione l'ho stigmatizzata più volte. Non ho nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

*La 101 è stato un modo per rientrare nel forum (oltre che un posto dove mi piace tuttora stare quando ne ho voglia). L'ho scritto due volte a caratteri cubitali. Ne ero uscito perchè l'aria per me era irrespirabile. E non per colpa mia. Quando ho sentito l'aria più "leggera" ho ampliato gli interventi.

*ma non eri quello che la vita reale è un 'altra cosa?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





oh, mi spiace deludere l'universo virtuale..ma io di corna non ne ho mai prese (che io sappia, ovviamente) quindi non son livorosa di corna 

no ,perchè qui se t'incazzi è solo per due motivi
o non trombi
o c'hai le corna 

	
	
		
		
	


	





diamo almeno l'opzione della gastrite..


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E allora cosa scrivi a fare ? Io quella situazione l'ho stigmatizzata più volte. Non ho nulla da aggiungere.


 
non  c'è niente da fare...o non ci arrivi o fai finta di non arrivarci.
in che senso cosa scrivo a fare??


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè?
> non ne è già piena?


 
si...certo asu...ma potrebbe anche essersi seccata in questi giorni...sai..una bella spennellata fresca fresca....a spruzzo...

brammmm..sai come ti inviterebbe a _













  continuare..aiuto..sto skiattando da sola..la sto visualizzzando..._

_esce dalla merda...col capo marrone e la faccia piena e con appena un filo di voce  dice " Continua"..._


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *La 101 è stato un modo per rientrare nel forum (oltre che un posto dove mi piace tuttora stare quando ne ho voglia). L'ho scritto due volte a caratteri cubitali. Ne ero uscito perchè l'aria per me era irrespirabile. E non per colpa mia. Quando ho sentito l'aria più "leggera" ho ampliato gli interventi.*
> 
> ma non eri quello che la vita reale è un 'altra cosa??
> 
> ...


E chi ha mai detto che tu c'hai le corna ?



































Oh, cazzo, ma vi rendete conto di quello che scrivete ? Asu, poi non posso non pensare ad una prevenzione.... Si deducono cose che io non solo non scrivo, ma manco penso !! C'è qualche problema, mi sa.... e non nella mia testa.

Che la vita reale sia altra cosa lo ripeto. Mica c'ho da risolvere problemi in un forum.... Mica devo preoccuparmi se litigo con qualcuno..... Mica devo essere coerente per forza....

QUESTA E' LA DIFFERENZA, FACILE FACILE


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si...certo asu...ma potrebbe anche essersi seccata in questi giorni...sai..una bella spennellata fresca fresca....a spruzzo...
> 
> brammmm..sai come ti inviterebbe a _
> 
> ...

















piantala o finiamo in scannatoio senza passare dal via


----------



## Sterminator (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si...certo asu...ma potrebbe anche essersi seccata in questi giorni...sai..una bella spennellata fresca fresca....a spruzzo...
> 
> brammmm..sai come ti inviterebbe a _
> 
> ...


se posso aggiungere prima....

"Sput sput...Continua"


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non c'è niente da fare...o non ci arrivi o fai finta di non arrivarci.
> in che senso cosa scrivo a fare??


Hai scritto che ti riferivi a quella situazione particolare, che io avevo già stigmatizzato. In altri termini nel mio post volevo dire: " A parte quella situazione, non vi sembra che le cose stiano così, etc... etc .. ?"

Che c'azzecca, in questo contesto, scrivere con sarcasmo "sì, scordiamoci il passato e che tutto finisca a tarallucci e vino ?...."

Uff... è dura.....


----------



## Old Sgargiula (14 Maggio 2008)

Per me il forum e la vita reale sono due cose diverse due cerchi che si intersecano... cio' non toglie che sia nel virtuale che nel reale sia una grandissima stronza...


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> *Per me il forum e la vita reale sono due cose diverse due cerchi che si intersecano*... cio' non toglie che sia nel virtuale che nel reale sia una grandissima stronza...


Questa mi piace, e tutto sommato era prevedibile pure questa da una come te....


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> piantala o finiamo in scannatoio senza passare dal via






















ma se mi buttano nello scannatoio io le amo di piu'....

_continuiamo_













  o   la smettiamo :-(((


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Per me il forum e la vita reale sono due cose diverse due cerchi che si intersecano... cio' non toglie che sia nel virtuale che nel reale sia una grandissima stronza...


 
 e merdaccia...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> se posso aggiungere prima....
> 
> "Sput sput...Continua"


stermi....tu puoi solo migliorare la sceneggiatura 

	
	
		
		
	


	





 hai carta bianca.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Per me il forum e la vita reale sono due cose diverse due cerchi che si intersecano... cio' non toglie che sia nel virtuale che nel reale sia una grandissima stronza...


semo in due allora...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e merdaccia...


e pure pisciona


----------



## Sterminator (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> stermi....tu puoi solo migliorare la sceneggiatura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quanta?? 

diciamo un rotolo??

... grazie mia Regina profumata alla camomilla...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e pure pisciona


davero?


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Anche tu ammore... andiamo a congiungersi nell'estasi ultima... scorreggietta monotono?


ma si, si vive una volta sola


----------



## Sterminator (14 Maggio 2008)

si' maile'... ma stu spogliarell'??

er disco se sta a consuma'...

Ps: ma che dite si nota troppo che lea mi fa sangue?

no perche' non vorrei grane:

A) mi moje po' chiede a' separazione?

B) essendo moderatrice, posso essere bannato?

intanto penso cosa potrebbe essere piu' grave... se c'era anche la C, magari era meglio...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e merdaccia...



e mi puzza pure il culo...


Oggi non sono in veste ufficiale... SBATTETEMI DI SOTTO MODERATORI VENDUTI!!!!


----------



## Old Sgargiula (14 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma si, si vive una volta sola


Dimmi solo se hai mangiato pesante che mi metto un Arbre Magique al collo...


----------



## Old Chicchi (14 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> e mi puzza pure il culo...
> 
> 
> Oggi non sono in veste ufficiale... SBATTETEMI DI SOTTO MODERATORI VENDUTI!!!!


But Margareth, please !!!! 
Anche gli inglesi non sono più quelli di una volta


----------



## Sterminator (14 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Dimmi solo se hai mangiato pesante che mi metto un Arbre Magique al collo...


ma dimme un po', 'gnora Taccerr, bazzichi sempre coi cannoni delle Falklanddd??... 

e gli Stukas,gli Stukas.... decollano??


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Posso provare a fare il punto dal mio limitato punto di osservazione ?
> 
> *Le scorrettezze* (leggi gli sputtanamenti) sono stati operati solo da pochissimi forumisti. Direi tre o quattro, non di più. E' chiaro che una di questi (che è Cat) lo fa con continuità e la cosa fa parte del suo modo di essere, lo abbiamo capito tutti. Altri lo hanno fatto qua e là, ma per ragioni diverse. Non per questo sono risultati meno odiosi, in quei frangenti.
> 
> ...


Esprimo anch'io un mio personalissimo e limitato punto di vista.
Sono certa che molte delle persone che qui si relazionano con particolare violenza e meschinità nella vita siano dei poveracci x lo + soli. Non sono una perbenista ma mi girano i santissimi a leggere certi insulti lanciati su un forum pubblico, soprattutto quando tali insulti vanno a centrare una debolezza evidente dell'altra persona. Credo che sia molto facile fare i bulletti da dietro uno schermo. Mi colpisce inoltre il fatto che queste persone siano tutte adulte (over 30) e con figli (ma che cavolo insegneranno mai a ste creature?), io, che sono under 30, me li mangerei a colazione nella vita reale però!


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> *Sono certa che molte delle persone che qui si relazionano con particolare violenza e meschinità nella vita siano dei poveracci x lo + soli*. !


sono molto d'accordo con te.
e come nella vita sempre bisogna avere una gran pazienza


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa air, perché ti pare difficile crederci ?
> io l'ho già detto che sono entrata qui perché sapevo che alcuni forumisti che conoscevo prima (in un altro forum) si erano spostati qui.
> non per questioni sentimentali
> non avrei problemi a dirlo
> scrivo quasi sempre nello spazio libero proprio perchè a volte nel confessionale o dove si discute di sentimento non ...mi viene da dire molto.


E' bello sapere che tu abbia seguito gli amici che si sono qui spostati...ma questi amici avevano qualche problemuccio sentimentale o sono tutti entrati qui perchè cercavano un sito ove poter "chattare" (abbonatemi 'sto termine). Mi sembra strano che, con tutti i forum appositi (ovvero dedicati) uno entra in un forum di tradimenti...
Marco


----------



## Old Cat (14 Maggio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> E' bello sapere che tu abbia seguito gli amici che si sono qui spostati...ma questi amici avevano qualche problemuccio sentimentale o sono tutti entrati qui perchè cercavano un sito ove poter "chattare" (abbonatemi 'sto termine). Mi sembra strano che, con tutti i forum appositi (ovvero dedicati) uno entra in un forum di tradimenti...
> Marco


----------



## MariLea (14 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> si' maile'... ma stu spogliarell'??
> 
> er disco se sta a consuma'...
> 
> ...


Sterì, ero occupata all'altro tavolo... che se non sto attenta, sì che mi levano pure le mutande  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Giuggiù il disco non l'ha sbattuto, che credi, lui se legge sbattere pensa subbbito a Stellì.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




la B è senza dubbio più grave... stai nel virtuale che te pareva?
Della moglie non so' gelosa, porta pure lei  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vado a lavora'


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> E' bello sapere che tu abbia seguito gli amici che si sono qui spostati...ma questi amici avevano qualche problemuccio sentimentale o sono tutti entrati qui perchè cercavano un sito ove poter "chattare" (abbonatemi 'sto termine). Mi sembra strano che, con tutti i forum appositi (ovvero dedicati) uno entra in un forum di tradimenti...
> Marco


vecchi amici dell'altro forum prima frequentavano il vecchio forum tradi 
poi il vecchio forum ha chiuso e ho saputo che scrivevano qui

mi si sono incastrati i diti...s'è capito?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








comunque se vuoi ti dico che c'ho le storiacce con il tipo..


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> E' bello sapere che tu abbia seguito gli amici che si sono qui spostati...ma questi amici avevano qualche problemuccio sentimentale o sono tutti entrati qui perchè cercavano un sito ove poter "chattare" (abbonatemi 'sto termine). Mi sembra strano che, con tutti i forum appositi (ovvero dedicati) uno entra in un forum di tradimenti...
> Marco


Marco, io son uno di quelli...invitato qui da qualòcuno dei fondatori del sito agli albori, non che avessi "problemi sentimentali" particolari se non quelli che all'epoca mi vedevano come da nick si può capire...e quindi anche come voce fuori dal coro e contraltare a chi stava dall'altra parte...

Poi ci si affeziona, si invita qualcun altro, e si crea gruppo indipendentemente dalla posizione rispetto a tradito/traditore anche con chi non si conosce...

E quindi?


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


>


Hai capito tutto come sempre!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vecchi amici dell'altro forum prima frequentavano il vecchio forum tradi
> poi il vecchio forum ha chiuso e ho saputo che scrivevano qui
> 
> mi si sono incastrati i diti...s'è capito??
> ...


..ti auguro di vero cuore (come lo auguro a chiunque di noi che non vive sentimentalmente bene) di non avere mai (o mai più) storiacce con le dolci metà...


----------



## Old Cat (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vecchi amici dell'altro forum prima frequentavano il vecchio forum tradi
> poi il vecchio forum ha chiuso e ho saputo che scrivevano qui
> 
> mi si sono incastrati i diti...s'è capito??
> ...


 
chi sono gli altri utenti dell'altro forum che sono venuti qui?


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Marco, io son uno di quelli...invitato qui da qualòcuno dei fondatori del sito agli albori, non che avessi "problemi sentimentali" particolari se non quelli che all'epoca mi vedevano come da nick si può capire...e quindi anche come voce fuori dal coro e contraltare a chi stava dall'altra parte...
> 
> Poi ci si affeziona, si invita qualcun altro, e si crea gruppo indipendentemente dalla posizione rispetto a tradito/traditore anche con chi non si conosce...
> 
> E quindi?


Ok, ok, ma vedi che come fedifrago (non inteso come solo nick) appartieni ad un sito simile...io come cornuto, pure, chi come traditore e tradito...non sò se mi spiego...


----------



## Old latriglia (14 Maggio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> E' bello sapere che tu abbia seguito gli amici che si sono qui spostati...ma questi amici avevano qualche problemuccio sentimentale o sono tutti entrati qui perchè cercavano un sito ove poter "chattare" (abbonatemi 'sto termine). Mi sembra strano che, con tutti i forum appositi (ovvero dedicati) uno entra in un forum di tradimenti...
> Marco


per quel che vale io son giunta qui che nemmeno ricordo cosa stavo cercando con google .... poi mi sono intrigata con le storie, mi son piaciute varie persone e le loro risposte e alla fine mi sono iscritta


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ok, ok, ma vedi che come fedifrago (non inteso come solo nick) appartieni ad un sito simile...io come cornuto, pure, chi come traditore e tradito...non sò se mi spiego...


che c'entra? io sono stata traditrice e tradita ma non è questo il motivo per cui mi son trovata qui
considera che a parte il confessionale ci sono un sacco di sezioni dove parlare di altro e mi pare che siano ben frequentate


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> chi sono gli altri utenti dell'altro forum che sono venuti qui?




cos'è? vuoi chiedere  a qualcuno di questi il mio nome e i cazzi miei?


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> che c'entra? io sono stata traditrice e tradita ma non è questo il motivo per cui mi son trovata qui
> considera che a parte il confessionale ci sono un sacco di sezioni dove parlare di altro e mi pare che siano ben frequentate


Ma è bellissimo, bru, essere qui tutti uniti...non vorrei essere frainteso da nessuno.
Mi è solo difficile credere che una persona, con tutti i siti appositi che ci sono, venga qui solo per chiacchierare...e comunque, chiacchierare e confrontarmi con voi TUTTI è solo ed esclusivamente un GROSSO PIACERE.
Marco


----------



## Old Holly (14 Maggio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ma è bellissimo, bru, essere qui tutti uniti...non vorrei essere frainteso da nessuno.
> Mi è solo difficile credere che una persona, con tutti i siti appositi che ci sono, venga qui solo per chiacchierare...e comunque, chiacchierare e confrontarmi con voi TUTTI è solo ed esclusivamente un GROSSO PIACERE.
> Marco



Sono entrata qui la prima volta come semplice curiosa, sinceramente non ricordo se ho letto dell'esistenza del sito su qualche giornale, poi sono passata a leggere il forum.
Quando poi ho scoperto di essere stata tradita mi sono iscritta.
C'è da dire, che questo è uno dei pochi forum interessanti che si possono leggere in chiaro senza iscrizione; non sempre si ha voglia di iscriversi per poi magari scoprire che quel forum non fa per te!


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ma è bellissimo, bru, essere qui tutti uniti...non vorrei essere frainteso da nessuno.


tutti uniti son parole grosse air..


----------



## Old fischio (14 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> tutti uniti son parole grosse air..


vicini vicini... no???


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> vicini vicini... no???


vicini vicini ok


----------



## La Lupa (14 Maggio 2008)

Unti.

Voleva dire unti.


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Unti.
> 
> Voleva dire unti.


e  bisunti


----------



## Bruja (14 Maggio 2008)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Unti.
> 
> Voleva dire unti.


Detto da te sembra si parli dell'Olio Santo ........!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (14 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Annosa e a lungo dibattuta questione...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma gli shampo che hai fatto a me non c'avevano nulla di virtuale.
Soprattutto quando mi facevi da Cyrano (anche se non c'avevi il physique du role) per i messaggi al BAS.


----------



## ranatan (14 Maggio 2008)

Sono entrata nel sito sotto segnalazione di un'amica che vi aveva scoperto per caso.
L'ho fatto perchè volevo sfogarmi e confrontarmi con persone che mi erano state dipinte come intelligenti.
Ed è vero. Spesso è un piacere leggere quello che scrivete.
Un saluto


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> chi sono gli altri utenti dell'altro forum che sono venuti qui?


Devi fare qualche lista di pr*E*scrizione come direbbe qualche amichetto tuo?


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Maggio 2008)

Ehm.. qualcuno di buon cuore mi farebbe un riassunto??


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2008)

Asu non capisce perche' gli utenti abbiano piu' facce... da li milioni  di pagine e fiumi di parole al vento...


----------



## Old PinoLaLavatrice (14 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Asu non capisce perche' gli utenti abbiano piu' facce... da li milioni di pagine e fiumi di parole al vento...


Asu farebbe prima a domandarlo ad un vero clone.
P.L.L.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (14 Maggio 2008)

PinoLaLavatrice ha detto:


> Asu farebbe prima a domandarlo ad un vero clone.
> P.L.L.


Pino ha ragione.
mr.perfect


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Asu non capisce perche' gli utenti abbiano piu' facce... da li milioni di pagine e fiumi di parole al vento...


Grazie.


.


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Maggio 2008)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> Pino ha ragione.
> mr.perfect


Perfect.. sei sempre una delizia per gli occhi, caro.. intervieni più spesso!


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2008)

PinoLaLavatrice ha detto:


> Asu farebbe prima a domandarlo ad un vero clone.
> P.L.L.





mr.perfect ha detto:


> Pino ha ragione.
> mr.perfect


Classico caso di _schizzofrenia_ da forum...


----------



## Bruja (14 Maggio 2008)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Classico caso di _schizzofrenia_ da forum...


 
Stupendamente freudiano quel tuo "schizzo-frenia" !! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stupendamente freudiano quel tuo "schizzo-frenia" !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruja, ora che sei brava e buona, mi spieghi il tuo Avatar ? La prima volta che lo vidi mi fece una impressione..... Non lo cambi mai, dunque sarà importante....


----------



## Bruja (14 Maggio 2008)

*Jesus*



Jesus ha detto:


> Bruja, ora che sei brava e buona, mi spieghi il tuo Avatar ? La prima volta che lo vidi mi fece una impressione..... Non lo cambi mai, dunque sarà importante....


Più che importante lo trovo di un'ironia straordinaria... la gallina, uno fra gli essere più vituperati quanto a cervello, e se vecchia buona solo per il brodo mi pare un vero vessillo alla stupidità dell'intelligentia, se poi  le aggiungi  un apparato "ovaiolo" radioattivo...con cui é meglio "negoziare"... insomma mi pare che di spunti ne avanzino pure. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Qualche volta l'ho cambiato, ma solo per brevissimi periodi e per situazioni mirate e con attinenze particolari.
Bruja


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Più che importante lo trovo di un'ironia straordinaria... la gallina, uno fra gli essere più vituperati quanto a cervello, e se vecchia buona solo per il brodo mi pare un vero vessillo alla stupidità dell'intelligentia, se poi le aggiungi un apparato "ovaiolo" radioattivo...con cui é meglio "negoziare"... insomma mi pare che di spunti ne avanzino pure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie


----------



## Sterminator (14 Maggio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Più che importante lo trovo di un'ironia straordinaria... la gallina, uno fra gli essere più vituperati quanto a cervello, e se vecchia buona solo per il brodo mi pare un vero vessillo alla stupidità dell'intelligentia, se poi  le aggiungi  un apparato "ovaiolo" radioattivo...con cui é meglio "negoziare"... insomma mi pare che di spunti ne avanzino pure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma se ti siedi sopra un neon, s'accende???

figooo...

vedi un po' se mi riesci a resuscitare un neon in cantina, che poi scendo al buio, inciampo e volano le madonne che danno fastidio alla bizzoca del primo piano!


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> quanta??
> 
> diciamo un rotolo??
> 
> ... grazie mia Regina profumata alla camomilla...


 
ahhhh..e se io faccio la Regina (  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) tu che fai ? il vater


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Dimmi solo se hai mangiato pesante che mi metto un Arbre Magique al collo...

























tanto poi  ti puzza il culetto (bona... lo hai dettto tu ehhhhh )

che bella accoppiata


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma se ti siedi sopra un neon, s'accende???
> 
> figooo...
> 
> vedi un po' se mi riesci a resuscitare un neon in cantina, che poi scendo al buio, inciampo e volano le madonne che danno fastidio alla bizzoca del primo piano!


 













  p  uozz' ietta o belen' 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ma come cz ti vengono


----------



## Bruja (14 Maggio 2008)

*Stermì*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma se ti siedi sopra un neon, s'accende???
> 
> figooo...
> 
> vedi un po' se mi riesci a resuscitare un neon in cantina, che poi scendo al buio, inciampo e volano le madonne che danno fastidio alla bizzoca del primo piano!


 
Insomma, la bizzocca va trattata con garbo.... tu le madonne dille con la cadenza delle giaculatorie e delle litanie, vedrai che si confonde e può pure darsi che si dia una calmata!!!... a meno che non sia già di suo alle "scalmane"  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Ma scusa tu sei ancora fermo ai neon?... con le lampade a risparmio energetico sei proprio rimasto un "post-industriale"  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Addos (14 Maggio 2008)

*Mah*

Non mi sono mai vergognato di ciò che ho scritto nei forum , credo che sia il luogo più idoneo a raccontare certe sensazioni , emozioni ed esperienze ;

non credo che il virtuale sia antitetico alla vita di tutti i giorni ; semmai ne è una componente.


----------



## Mari' (14 Maggio 2008)

Che casino, un autentico casino


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Che bella gente!

Non tutti...eh...


Acc ...ma quanto son livorosa ...


----------



## MariLea (14 Maggio 2008)

e figùùùùùùùùrati!


----------



## Sterminator (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che bella gente!
> 
> Non tutti...eh...
> 
> ...


ma che bella scarpa che hai, Cenere'...

quanto fa con un litro?

ce porti a pija' un caffettino a Como???

(la benza la mette Maile' che cia' la lira... e' inutile che guardate me...)


----------



## MariLea (14 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma che bella scarpa che hai, Cenere'...
> 
> quanto fa con un litro?
> 
> ...


da dove lo deduci... dal successo del mio ultimo film?


----------



## Sterminator (14 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> da dove lo deduci... dal successo del mio ultimo film?


no...

sei o non sei contribuente?? ed allora contribuisci...

(io pago er parcheggio...)


----------



## MariLea (14 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> no...
> 
> sei o non sei contribuente?? ed allora contribuisci...
> 
> (io pago er parcheggio...)


contribuisco
ma da caso a caso...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> contribuisco
> ma da caso a caso...


e questo e' IL caso... 

disperato perche' intanto persa ha il box blindato....forse nun glje piacc' Como...

annavamo a sona' er citofono a George... e' n'amico... (vabbe', no' proprio mio, ma de mi guggino...)


----------



## MariLea (14 Maggio 2008)

Da George sono di casa, non c'è problema
convinci Persa e veniteci a trovare, ma non presentarti col Martini eh!
non fatevi riconoscere, almeno un moet


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tanto poi  ti puzza il culetto (bona... lo hai dettto tu ehhhhh )
> 
> che bella accoppiata


Ok mi correggo pignola:

faccamo che l'arbre magique lo metto nel colon


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2008)

PinoLaLavatrice ha detto:


> Asu farebbe prima a domandarlo ad un vero clone.
> P.L.L.


----------

